# Please Help! Ibew Apprentice Test!!



## Celtic

It would help if we knew what type of apprenticeship you were looking to enter:
Lineman, Inside/outside, residential, or communications


Try some of these - inside/outside:


> *Preparing for the Test*​
> Instructions for the Sample Test
> Sample Algebra and Functions
> *Sample Reading Comprehension*
> *Sample Test Answer Key*


(from http://www.njatc.org/training/apprenticeship/index.aspx ~> Qualifying Score on an Aptitude Test)​


http://www.eiaa.asn.au/upl_images/Aptitude Test_July 06.pdf


----------



## John Valdes

Congratulations on your ability to even take the IBEW test. When I started out in the IBEW (34 years ago) you did not have to pass an entrance exam, you had to have a family member in good standing as a member of the local you were to work for. Times have changed for the better.
Can you talk to anyone associated with the testing program? Are you a recent high school grad? And what type of local is this? Sometimes test's are related to the type of work your particular local does. Industrial, Commercial etc...
Expect math for sure and possibly some mechanical applications like gearing and pulleys. Maybe some assembly questions like making flat shapes into pictures shown. If you have recently graduated from school and are good at math you should be fine. I am glad I did not have to take Algebra, I still do not know it. Good luck and let us know how you do.
Anyone else out there that can help this guy? I was not much help.


----------



## DBack Elec

Study algebra for sure. Finding unknowns and formulas.


----------



## jrclen

Like the others said, brush up on the math. My son had a hard time with the math part of the test. Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## LGLS

If you did relatively well in High School algebra 1, you should ace the math portion. The rest of the test is reading comprehension (do you understand what you're reading?) and mechanical aptitude. Studying for mechanical aptitude is darn near impossible, either you "get" the aspects of the physical nature of things or you do not. If anyone you respect ever mentioned that you're "mechanically inclined" I wouldn't worry about passing mechanical aptitude.


----------



## mrpacijr

Thanks so much for all the help! I actually am graduating with a degree in Electrical Eng. I have taken soo much math. I'm just worried about the Mechanical Aptitude. I am going for Inside Wireman in Cleveland, Ohio. On the site NJATC is only says Math and Reading, I was just worried about the Mechanical Aptitutde I was hearing about, I'm not quite sure if I am very familair with it?


----------



## Celtic

You might also consider something like this:
*Mechanical Aptitude and Spacial Relations Test, 6th edition (Mechanical Aptitude and Spatial Relations Tests) (Paperback)*

(Amazon link)

Click on the image of the book to "search inside".
On the left hand side...click "surprise me"

You should see something like this pop-up:






























Anything that will give you an edge over the competition....


----------



## LGLS

Mechanical aptitude:

Which direction was this bed pushed?









(left, right, foward, back)

If you folded this flat cardboard, what shape would you end up with?









(ball, coffin, hexagon, cube)


----------



## Celtic

mrpacijr said:


> Thanks so much for all the help! I actually am graduating with *a degree in Electrical Eng*. ....... I was just worried about the Mechanical Aptitude I was hearing about, I'm not quite sure if I am very familiar with it?



I don't think the MAT is going to BE a problem for you :laughing: ....


----------



## Celtic

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Mechanical aptitude:
> 
> Which direction was this bed pushed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (left, right, foward, back)



LOL

If only the pictures they use were actually that clear:blink:


----------



## mrpacijr

Yeah those are the types of problems I thought were going to be a problem. I just got that exact book on Spatial Relations, I think if I brush up on old math and study this stuff I should be just fine. Also thanks very much for that practice test, I was looking for stuff like that but couldn't find it. You guys are sooooo helpful....Can't thank you enough!


----------



## Celtic

mrpacijr said:


> ....Can't thank you enough!


Sure you can.... don't be a slacker like the rest of the "greenhorns" when you get hired :laughing:


----------



## brian john

> don't be a slacker like the* rest* of the "greenhorns


*SOME* of the green horns.


----------



## Celtic

brian john said:


> *SOME* of the green horns.



How about _*MOST OF*_ ?



BTW, you get up crazy early LOL


----------



## goose134

Our spacial relation test included a lot of "paper folding" questions. They'll show you a square, show two or three stages of folding and then punch a hole in it. Question is what does it look like when you unfold the paper. Don't have an example, but Celtics are similar to some of the ones I experienced as well. Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrpacijr

okay, i have been studying my old algebra book and also I got that spacial relations book with the unfolding stuff. How was the timing part of the test. Some people said that the test time limit was pretty quick during the reading comprehension. I am going to be rushed during this test?


----------



## Celtic

mrpacijr said:


> okay, i have been studying my old algebra book and also I got that spacial relations book with the unfolding stuff. How was the timing part of the test. Some people said that the test time limit was pretty quick during the reading comprehension. I am going to be rushed during this test?



It's a test....you are given x amount of problems to answer in y amount of time...you are to answer as many as possible(correctly, will help :thumbsup in the allotted time...any questions?


----------



## Netsafe07b

Did you take the test yet? I'm studying algebra so I can take it on Feb 27th, shouldn't be too tough as i've read it's only 60+- questions long.

Good luck man, Hope we both make it :thumbsup:


----------



## arichard21

mrpacijr said:


> Hey everyone, I am trying to prepare for the IBEW Electrical Apprenticeship test at the end of this month. I'm kind of confused on what the test is made of. IBEW.org says its mainly reading comprehension and algebra. Some people have told me that it has Mechanical Aptitude and other things. I'm just trying to figure out what to study to pass this test. PLEASE HELP!!


When I took the test for Local 910, it was strictly math and reading comprehension. I thought it was pretty easy, even the math section and I never did well with it in school. Honestly, I thought it was going to be much harder than it was. Best of luck to you!


----------



## mrpacijr

Finally took the test today and to my surprise it was pretty simple. I was a bit rushed during the Math section but overall I'm very confident I did excellent. The Reading Comprehension was also easy. No spatial relations or mech. aptitude at all. That was shocking in a way. Thanks again for all the help from everybody. And anyone with questions on the test just post and I'll be glad to help. My next question for everyone is what's next after I get the results??


----------



## Celtic

mrpacijr said:


> My next question for everyone is what's next after I get the results??


It's either another test 

...this is like a dexterity test of some sort or another. Basically, you get a briefcase, when opened and laying down, has 48 +/- pegs on one side and equal amount of holes on the other side.

They will have you move the pegs from one side to the other in various configurations...the pegs have a white and a red end...sometimes they want all white ends showing, sometimes the red....do it left-handed a few times, right handed a few times. You're speed is "supposed" to increase with repetition.
One CAVEAT:: If a peg should get away from you and roll away ~ screw it! Keep moving the other pegs. If one rolls off on you and you spend ANY time retrieving it, you won't finish the test.


...or an interview.


----------



## arichard21

Celtic said:


> It's either another test
> 
> ...this is like a dexterity test of some sort or another. Basically, you get a briefcase, when opened and laying down, has 48 +/- pegs on one side and equal amount of holes on the other side.
> 
> They will have you move the pegs from one side to the other in various configurations...the pegs have a white and a red end...sometimes they want all white ends showing, sometimes the red....do it left-handed a few times, right handed a few times. You're speed is "supposed" to increase with repetition.
> One CAVEAT:: If a peg should get away from you and roll away ~ screw it! Keep moving the other pegs. If one rolls off on you and you spend ANY time retrieving it, you won't finish the test.
> 
> 
> ...or an interview.


HAHA! They must have moved me right past that part because I am so good.





I got a letter in about 2 weeks saying that I had passed the test and was scheduled for an interview. It was about a month between test and interview.


----------



## Celtic

arichard21 said:


> HAHA! They must have moved me right past that part because I am so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a letter in about 2 weeks saying that I had passed the test and was scheduled for an interview. It was about a month between test and interview.


Looks like that speed reading course really paid off :thumbsup: :



Celtic said:


> It's either another test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * ...or an interview.*


:laughing:


----------



## arichard21

Yes celtic, i did see that, but was commenting on the OTHER part of your post...


----------



## Celtic

arichard21 said:


> Yes celtic, i did see that, but was commenting on the OTHER part of your post...



You may still get a chance to play the peg game ...not all locals follow the same schedule.
From a cost savings POV, it may be cheaper to thin the flock of applicants by having the interview BEFORE the peg test. 
The peg test would probably need to be proctored by a 3rd party testing group...and possibly "off-site" if the local cannot(or does not want) to host the event.

Up next in this series:
How to pee in a cup with grace and dignity, while someone is watching you touch yourself :blink:


----------



## mrpacijr

lol, celtic you are a creative dude...okay when i get my letter in the next few weeks I'll get back to you guys to find out more information on that....in the meantime...thanks again for the preperation on the test!


----------



## arichard21

Celtic said:


> You may still get a chance to play the peg game ...not all locals follow the same schedule.
> From a cost savings POV, it may be cheaper to thin the flock of applicants by having the interview BEFORE the peg test.
> The peg test would probably need to be proctored by a 3rd party testing group...and possibly "off-site" if the local cannot(or does not want) to host the event.
> 
> *Up next in this series:*
> *How to pee in a cup with grace and dignity, while someone is watching you touch yourself :blink:*


I hear that is the most fun part!


----------



## Chicagoguy

The locals I have tested for have started pulling hair samples instead of having you pee in a cup.. They are much more informative and go back much further that a urinalysis test... Be careful, a lot of people in the locals around here get dropped out of the process when the hair sample gets pulled. They don't realize that those tests can detect "substances" back 6-12 months. Not sure how they do it by you, but just a heads up just in case!


----------



## Celtic

The hair test is definitely more of a challenge to some.
....and shaving ones' head doesn't make the challenge go away - you will soon know the literal feeling of someone pulling on the short and curlies....
....deciding to slather yourself in "Nair" might help you today....but my understanding is the IBEW at the international level (IO) has/will be instituting MANDATORY drug testing for ALL members, every year with a 25% random sampling. This testing will be done at the local level.

So if one hasn't given up their "party like a rock star" ways....give it up now and save yourself the embarrassment or apply at Mickey D's as soon as you are able to say "Would you like cheese on that?" w/o a drug induced smile. (You can continue after Mickey D's has hired you)


----------



## LGLS

arichard21 said:


> I hear that is the most fun part!


I enjoyed it... :whistling2:


----------



## LGLS

Celtic said:


> You may still get a chance to play the peg game ...not all locals follow the same schedule.


If you slam the round peg into the square hole and bust the board apart, they'll hand you a foreman's ticket right then and there! :jester: :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Celtic

arichard21 said:


> I hear that is the most fun part!


Then you haven't heard about the physical :thumbsup:


Totally unrelated, but it's a funny story ....:laughing:


I was working for a company that required us to have annual physicals. After having done this routine for a number of years, it became just another mundane activity to break up the day's already mundane activities.
One of my co-workers gets called and sent down to "Examination room #3"
I get sent to Examination Room #2
The walls are really only partition walls and do not go to floor-to-ceiling.
After waiting for a few seconds for the Dr. to appear, me and my co-worker start talking to each other...loud enough that our voices carry over these partition type walls.
Finally the Dr. arrived in #3...I knew this because I could hear muffled voices and my co-worker was no longer taking part in "our" conversation.
All of sudden I heard - just as loud as our conversation had been: What? You're not gonna hold my balls and tell me to cough?
THEN I heard the door slam as the Dr. left room #3.

:laughing:


----------



## Netsafe07b

so how many questions are on the test, math/other? and what type of algebra questions will be asked? I need to study some more on the math specifics of the test.


----------



## alca82

Netsafe07b said:


> so how many questions are on the test, math/other? and what type of algebra questions will be asked? I need to study some more on the math specifics of the test.


I took the test on November 30st. Basic math and functions, about 56-60 questions. Lots of questions with function graphics. But it was clearly stated in my letter: Algebra and Functions; Reading Comprehension.


----------



## Netsafe07b

60 total questions? or 60 math questions, along with the others?

Thanks for quick reply by the way, lol.


----------



## arichard21

Netsafe07b said:


> 60 total questions? or 60 math questions, along with the others?
> 
> Thanks for quick reply by the way, lol.


 
My test had about 60 math questions and 30 english / reading conprehension.


----------



## Chicagoguy

My test was approx. 275 questions - Math, Math Reasoning, Sequences, Reading Comprehension, there was that hole in the folder paper part of the test and a mechanical comprehension section also... It seemed as if they wanted to put the pressure on people with a lot of questions in a short period of time to see how they handle the pressure...


----------



## john salyards

hey I dont know how it works there but here in wa. state if you have at least 4000 hrsw in the trade you doont have to take that test...


mrpacijr said:


> Hey everyone, I am trying to prepare for the IBEW Electrical Apprenticeship test at the end of this month. I'm kind of confused on what the test is made of. IBEW.org says its mainly reading comprehension and algebra. Some people have told me that it has Mechanical Aptitude and other things. I'm just trying to figure out what to study to pass this test. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Netsafe07b

Going in for my test Wed, 26th at 8AM, I JUST noticed on an adobe information sheet, that ETI sells a study guide for 14.00 or whatever, Just noticing this the day before the test, Should I have bought this or is it just the same as the sample questions given on the IBEW website?


----------



## Chicagoguy

Netsafe07b said:


> Going in for my test Wed, 26th at 8AM, I JUST noticed on an adobe information sheet, that ETI sells a study guide for 14.00 or whatever, Just noticing this the day before the test, Should I have bought this or is it just the same as the sample questions given on the IBEW website?


I wish you would have let me know you needed to study and I could have sent you a copy of the study manual I have for the test. People on this site have found it pretty useful. I had it under the thread named "IBEW Study Manual."


----------



## Netsafe07b

thing is, Ive been studying whats on the sample test, as I was told thats basically all thats on the test, is there that much more on the study guide?


----------



## Netsafe07b

can you send me a copy tonight? If its no trouble? Or if someone else has a copy, would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Netsafe07b

such a drag, was almost certain i passed the entrance exam, look at the list on there website today, and sure enough...my name isnt on it, I feel ****ty. Well now I got the actual study guide, so 6 months from now again ill try.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Hey man, I am really sorry to hear that! Keep you head up and stay positive. If this is really what you want then you can make it happen! S**t happens for reasons..


----------



## Netsafe07b

Positive indeed, Ill just need to retake it in 6 months, If I could retake it next month I would. Your right tho, **** happens for reasons...And I believe that reason is I just wasn't ready.


----------



## ncp7100

*need the ibew study manual*

Hi,

i am taking the test tommorow in philadelphia. can you send me the study manual .
email: [email protected]

thank you


----------



## Chicagoguy

NCP, I just emailed it to you! I wish you the best on your test!


----------



## jim jr

*jim jr*

i just joined, am taking the apprentice test in 2weekis, noticed someone had a book to review for test, would you e-mail to me, would greatly appreciate, thanks


----------



## jim jr

sorry, forgot e-mail,[email protected] thanks


----------



## Chicagoguy

Just sent it Jim Jr.... Good Luck


----------



## Thorgod

I know your probably going to get tired of emailing the same thing over and over, BUT!!! My test date is in july, but i plan on going on stand by to take it next monday. Could you please send me the study guide? [email protected] Thanks so much!!


----------



## Chicagoguy

Thorgod said:


> I know your probably going to get tired of emailing the same thing over and over, BUT!!! My test date is in july, but i plan on going on stand by to take it next monday. Could you please send me the study guide? [email protected] Thanks so much!!


Just sent it!


----------



## Thorgod

Thanks man your the best! :thumbup:


----------



## DCsparks

Can someone send me the study guide? I am pretty good with algebra and I am not worried at all about any english questions, but I do wonder what I'll be tested on. Thanks! 

I should be taking the test this month, they didn't give my exact date yet though.

[email protected]


----------



## tman203

Can someone please send me the study guide i would really appreciate it alot i got to take the test next week and i would want to know if i am ready for it you can send it to [email protected]
and another question if i know the study guide real well is that enough for me to pass. Thank you


----------



## Chicagoguy

DC and tman, I just sent it to both of you... It may not be ALL you need to pass because you may have to use a combination of knowledge, common sense and logic. I encourage everyone to study as much as possible without over studying and to never limit yourself to only one technique of doing so. Focus on the things you don't know while freshening up on the things you do know... After all, this is potentially a career for you, so invest the time to do well on the test, it's not that bad!

Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## Waterb96

*Study guide*

Can you send me the study guide? I am good with reading but I need to brush up on math! I am in the Illinois area and applying to local 701. Send it to [email protected]. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chicagoguy

Water, I just sent it to you!


----------



## randomkiller

Chicagoguy said:


> Water, I just sent it to you!


Little had you known that emailing this out at a nominal fee could have made you your handtool budget. Just thinking ahead in retrospect.


----------



## Chicagoguy

randomkiller said:


> Little had you known that emailing this out at a nominal fee could have made you your handtool budget. Just thinking ahead in retrospect.


It's hilarious you brought that up b/c I was just thinking that this morning...:laughing: It's alright though, plenty of people on this site have helped me while working on getting accepted, so I am just glad I can return the favor and possibly help another future union member.


----------



## randomkiller

Chicagoguy said:


> It's hilarious you brought that up b/c I was just thinking that this morning...:laughing: It's alright though, plenty of people on this site have helped me while working on getting accepted, so I am just glad I can return the favor and possibly help another future union member.


 
Answering a question should be free but, emailing a book? I think anyone that passes the test after getting your mailing should throw you something, at least a toy for the pups.


----------



## cardsguy

Could I trouble you to send that study guide one more time. Ive been studying algebra like crazy, but i'd like to know if I am on track. I would really appreciate it. [email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

Just sent it!


----------



## cardsguy

*Thanks for trying*

I've been having computer and email problems, so I didn't get the study guide, but it's not your fault. I appreciate you trying to help. I already took the test and think I did ok. Thanks again.


----------



## ebradley

hi chicagoguy, 
i was wandering if you might still be able to email the study manuel that you have. i take the test wednesday. i would really appreciate it.
[email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

ebradley, I just emailed it to you!
Good Luck


----------



## randomkiller

Chicagoguy said:


> ebradley, I just emailed it to you!
> Good Luck


 
Maybe go to staples, put it in book form and make a few dollars for yourself. Sell em on fleabay.


----------



## ideafx

Does anyone know if you are allowed to use a calculator on this test (for Local 150 and 134)?

Thanks


----------



## LGLS

You will not be given equations so complicated as to need a calculator. They're testing you for your appropriateness to enter a learning program, this is not an electrical engineer's exam.


----------



## Chicagoguy

ideafx said:


> Does anyone know if you are allowed to use a calculator on this test (for Local 150 and 134)?
> 
> Thanks


I took both tests and you can not use a calculator on either.


----------



## titan722

Hi Chicagoguy, I take the test next month. Could you send me the study guide as well? [email protected]

Thanks a million


----------



## zandeus

*study guide*

Can you send me the study guide? I need to brush up on math! I am in the portland oregon area and applying to local 48. Send it to [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## Chicagoguy

You guys can find the link to the study guides on one of my previous posts..
http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=2171&highlight=ibew+study+manual

I wish you guys the best!


----------



## Remy

*Help with Algebra Test*

Hey there Chicagoguy was hoping you could send me the study guide for the electrical aptitude test I will be taking in two weeks. Especially the algebra one. Could you email it to me at [email protected] Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## Remy

*Got the link*

Hey Chicagoguy, thanks I looked up your earlier post and saw that I could download the study guide... thanks in advance and I'll be starting to review immediatley!


----------



## santastyle

*Taking the test*

Hey, I'm taking the test this Saturday and could really use a study guide to continue brushing up on the math. Could someone please send it to me? Thanks!


----------



## Chicagoguy

Its posted under a different thread, "IBEW Study Guide."


----------



## IronMike

*help*

can somebody send me the manual? my test is tomorrow .. i brushed up a lot, but i still feel nervous .... [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Chicagoguy

*The manual is under the topic, IBEW Study Guide."
*


----------



## Shabby.JM

I took it recently and it was composed of the math, reading, and mechanical. 
Essentially, you need your mental math up to snuff. The reading is easy, the answers are given in the texts.

Failed the math by one grade point, I take it they will not have ANY flexibility with that in regards to being considered for the apprenticeship program?

_(Exceeded all other components)_


----------



## Dtothej

The test i will be taking at th end of this month says it tests on Algebra and Functions and Reading comprehension.

Im up to but havn't started Pre-Calculus at my local community college but i've never been taught functions.

What about functions do they test on? Finding the domain and range? Verifying whether or not an equation is a function or not? Reversing functions?

Functions at my local community colleges seem to be reserved for pre-calculus and higher classes. I'm really confident in my algebra skills but I don't want to bomb on the functions part. Could anyone shed some light for me?


----------



## randomkiller

Shabby.JM said:


> I took it recently and it was composed of the math, reading, and mechanical.
> Essentially, you need your mental math up to snuff. The reading is easy, the answers are given in the texts.
> 
> Failed the math by one grade point, I take it they will not have ANY flexibility with that in regards to being considered for the apprenticeship program?
> 
> _(Exceeded all other components)_


 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fl.boy

hey guys ill be taking my lineman apitude test soon.. if theres anyone that has a copy of the study guide or any info i will be willing to pay .. i really wana study for this test well.. thanks guys


----------



## defone600

hey chicagoguy i tried to download it but its said it was removed you think that you could possiblly send it to me. [email protected] thanks i appreciate it alot


----------



## Chicagoguy

defone600 - I just sent it to you. 

fl.boy - I need you email address to send it to you!


----------



## scalerunner

hey chicagoguy-sorry to bother you buddy, but i cant find that study guide anywhere and i have been looking for like the last couple of months. i have to take the entry exam for local 380 in collegeville,pa soon. i am waiting to hear from them. if you could send me the study guide i would really appreciate it man. my email is [email protected]
when i get into the union i will send you a case of beer. thanks again!

p.s. any advice on getting into the union would be appreciated. i have a cousin that is there now and has been for like 15 years. he said he didnt have to take a test when he started-his dad got him in. i am a truckdriver for the last 10 years and i am tired of working long hours with no pension and i am making 18.50/hr. the trucking industry isnt a very rewarding career for the long run. there is a ton of turnover. i am 29 and am looking for a stable career that is rewarding in many ways and secure so one day i can have a retirement and support my family a little easier.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Scalerunner - someone was kind enough to post a link to the study guide for me at the bottom of page 5 of the thread called "IBEW Study GUIDE." 

Your intentions for wanting to make the move sound like good ones. My advice would be to take this process very seriousely knowing that you are trying to enter a very respected field. In addition, know that if you get in, every member of the union is paying for you to LEARN by probably contributing into a "Apprentice/Training" Fund that your local has... The future of Union's depends on new comers learning, growing and providing a PROFESSIONAL service that is worthy of our wage and benefit plans. If we can't provide that, then people have no reason to use Union Labor - and you know what that means. When part of your wage package is paying for apprentices, I am sure you will also care about the people you are paying for, because it's your money and you won't want to see it wasted! So please, take everything very seriousely, take pride in what you do, learn as much as possible and know you have a brotherhood awaiting. I myself am only a 1st year apprentice, but I wake up every morning and am grateful for the opportunity that was provided for me, the benefits that it is and wil provide for myself and my family and the people I get to work with and learn from every single day. Hopefully you will too! This is a life changing experience - Good Luck


----------



## scalerunner

i understand totally chicagoguy. i am serious and a hard worker with a good attitude. i hear what u are saying though for sure. i am stoked on hopefully becoming an electrician in the future. i look at it like it is a great opportunity for a working man and i intend to put in 100 percent effort into this. i couldnt afford college and i view this as a second chance if i am accepted, and a good education. i look forward to being a part of a well respected organization and a brotherhood. i cant even comprehend the wages that electricians get along with the benefits and the pension plan.
p.s. i got the download thanks again,.


----------



## carnell

thanx for the link chicago, i appreciate it.


----------



## jonny1223

*hey*

well i took and passed the test in ny about 2 months ago. dont know if theyre the same tests but mine had a lot of reading comprehension and grammar ie what is a preposition, adverbs, adjectives etc. there wasnt really any mechanical reasoning but there was a bit of algebra. honestly i wasnt prepared for all the grammar stuff as most ppl told me there was mostly math. dunno if this helps at all but definately study grammar terms
http://www.usingenglish.com/glossary.html good luck!!


----------



## aosgrino

Chicagoguy said:


> I wish you would have let me know you needed to study and I could have sent you a copy of the study manual I have for the test. People on this site have found it pretty useful. I had it under the thread named "IBEW Study Manual."


 
whats up bud i need a copy of the ibew local 134 study guide please. i just got laid off at at&t local 21 and im trying to get into local 134. i have a buddy already their for 8 years Jesse Ybarra working at the Trump tower i forgot the company he is working for but i like to get my feet wet and join a real union. Thanks alot my email is [email protected], my contact number is 219-473-7916. Thanks again soon to be union brother.


----------



## aosgrino

whats up bud i need a copy of the ibew local 134 study guide please. i just got laid off at at&t local 21 and im trying to get into local 134. i have a buddy already their for 8 years Jesse Ybarra working at the Trump tower i forgot the company he is working for but i like to get my feet wet and join a real union. Thanks alot my email is [email protected], my contact number is 219-473-7916. Thanks again soon to be union brother.


----------



## rippie74

Hey guys I'm in New Jersey. *I am looking to get a hold of this study guide* (chicagoguy). I spoke with a family friend tonight who said he took the IBEW Local 164 (NJ) test back in the year 2000, anyway he said that there were _outrageous math questions on it_ (*trigonometry*) etc etc , Is this true???? & are all study guides the same? He said that the whole class gasped at the same time, like wtf? They were told it was an Algebra test & nothing was mentioned about *Trigonometry*. 

I really would appreciate it if anyone out there could send me a copy of this guide

My email is [email protected]

I Thank-You In Advance:thumbsup:


----------



## cudaman

can anybody tell me if there is a book on the enterance exam i am trying for the nj union164


----------



## Aaron4686

Hey Chicagoguy, I'm taking the amplitude test tomorrow for Local 134, and was wondering if you could hook me up with that study guide? Thanks a lot man!

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Crowfam

*mrpacijr*



mrpacijr said:


> Finally took the test today and to my surprise it was pretty simple. I was a bit rushed during the Math section but overall I'm very confident I did excellent. The Reading Comprehension was also easy. No spatial relations or mech. aptitude at all. That was shocking in a way. Thanks again for all the help from everybody. And anyone with questions on the test just post and I'll be glad to help. My next question for everyone is what's next after I get the results??


I'm in the same boat you were earlier this year, I'm about to take the apptitude test. Could you please tell me what kind of questions were on the test. THANKS!!


----------



## djpluckg

Hi! i Will Be Taken The Apprentice Test On Nov. 17th is there anything i should know about preparing for this test. i hear they score u on how many u get right. and shouldnt answer any if u feel u should get them wrong?


----------



## nnazem

actually, they dont mark you down for any answer you get wrong, so fill in as many as you can.

And I'm really surpised so many locals didn't provide prospect apprentices with practice tests and test guides. 

But then again, I am extremely new to the union, and don't really know how the unions work in different places. It sounds completely different than the one here in Chicago.

I'll try to give a copy of my practice book online, just let me ask the IBEW folk first to see if it's legal.


----------



## djpluckg

Yeah im In the chicago Area My practice Book is red and White 50 pages. apprentice aptitude battery. i did a jump start program and the study guide is very simular! so if u say its practically the same. I shouldnt have That Hard of a Time. Thanks


----------



## nnazem

yes, that is the book that they give. you have nothing to worry about.

the only difference between the book and the test is the physics section is not 3 questions, more like 40. but it's not hard. i think thats the section that everyone did quite easily.


----------



## djpluckg

ok thanks! b/c a buddy of mine took the constructional and said he ranked 1600 out 2200 people! so he done think he going to get called. so imma make sure i study. the book cam easy to me. so like u said i should be ok! do u know how many people they are taking for residential? and what rank u need to be


----------



## electricsnow

*what the crap*

bro if you are close to getting the electrical engineering degree what are you doing trying for apprenticeship? im sure you can make way more as an engineer then inside wireman.


----------



## mikeh32

electricsnow said:


> bro if you are close to getting the electrical engineering degree what are you doing trying for apprenticeship? im sure you can make way more as an engineer then inside wireman.


im in the same situation. im a pos systems engineer. its not always about the money. i am much happier doing cabling, and low voltage then sitting behind a desk for 60-70hrs a week. thought the money is more, i would rather enjoy what im doing.


----------



## mosinss

can you send me the study manual .
email: [email protected]

thank you


----------



## pfg777

*needing the IBEW electricians test manual also*

i am taking my entrance exam for the electrcians union here in oklahoma city, and i am not sure what is all on the test. they just told me "stuff like algebra 1". wow, thanks he he he. can i get a copy of that manual also chicago guy. much thanks, i really need a job, this recession may get worse where i am at. oklahoma is bad for work, and when you say recession, people start to panic, he he he.

please send to [email protected] please

much appreciated.

pfg :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## rlc3854

mosinss said:


> can you send me the study manual .
> email: [email protected]
> 
> thank you


If your a contractor why do you need a study guide an apprentice test? Search the site "IBEW Study Manual"


----------



## rlc3854

pfg777 said:


> i am taking my entrance exam for the electrcians union here in oklahoma city, and i am not sure what is all on the test. they just told me "stuff like algebra 1". wow, thanks he he he. can i get a copy of that manual also chicago guy. much thanks, i really need a job, this recession may get worse where i am at. oklahoma is bad for work, and when you say recession, people start to panic, he he he.
> 
> please send to [email protected] please
> 
> much appreciated.
> 
> pfg :thumbsup: :thumbup:


As an aprrentice you'll have to learn to search for materials/tools and information. You can start here by using the search tool "IBEW Study Manual".


----------



## DOUGIESgrl4ever

*Study guide please!!*

Could someone, anyone, please email me a copy of the study guide if you have one.
Email is. [email protected]
I would really really appreciate it.


----------



## rlc3854

Go topage 5 of the thread called "IBEW Study GUIDE." You can find the link to down load.


----------



## KLG1990

the test was a piece of cake. i flew through it and i only took algebra and geometry in high school. I have been out of high school for a year and havent taken a math class in 3 years (since 10th grade). and it was not difficult at all. dont stress. i didnt even study.


----------



## Irokk

*Study guide found here does not include everything!*

Just a heads up. I recently downloaded the study guide from chicagoguy, found elsewhere on this site. While it was nice of him to scan and post, it does not include everything that may be on the exam. The 50 page guide I downloaded included mostly fractions, decimals, and reading comp. The test I took this morning at Local 197 in Bloomington Il. had ABSOLUTELY NO fraction or decimal questions. The test consisted of 36 algebra/functions questions and 36 reading comp. questions. So, depending on where you are testing, you may want to look elsewhere for study guides also. And please, I do not mean any offense to Chicgoguy or anyone else that may have benefitted from the study guide...it just did not help at all with our local's particular test.


----------



## Lightning Boy

The guide from Chicago Guy is best used as a "baby steps" to the math portion of the test. However I sat the local 569 test in September 2009 and it was ALL algebra, algebra, algebra. I would strongly suggest knowing algebra 1, 2 and some college level stuff like the back of your hand since time is your biggest enemy. When going through the test if you don't know the answer in your head straight away after reading the question, you're way too slow and don't know it well enough.

That was my problem, I can rattle through most questions but have to work out on paper some of the harder ones and that cost me precious seconds. Next time I'll be ready, I'm studying for the exam in May 2010 as I'll be out of the country for local 569's test in Feb.

I highly recommend the online learning course www.aleks.com and go for the basic math and pre-algebra course as it will give you a good grounding for the stuff in the tests. I also used "basic math & pre-algebra for dummies" which really helped limit the brain damage (9 years out of school, and I was awful at math back then).


----------



## Just Darin

*Study guide*



Chicagoguy said:


> Just sent it Jim Jr.... Good Luck


Hey if you still have access to that study guide could you please send me a copy to [email protected]. I'm testing next month in DC.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chevyman30571

Hey I was wondering about the Aptitude test Battery. I took the exam 2 weeks ago tomorrow and still haven't heard anything. Would i have known by now if i did not Qualify??


----------



## FASTB20

*study guide*

i am also taking it next month chicagoguy, if u can send me the study guide, i would greatly appreaciate it...that would be a big help,,,,[email protected], thanks


----------



## mts281

Local 26 uses the 36 & 36 test. It is all algebra on the math section and the study guide is of no help. All algebra 1 & 2. Don't worry about finishing the test. I had 7 or 8 unanswered and still passed. I was told the reading will help make up for a not so great math score. The proctor also said they test was pretty much either pass or fail. They were not to concerned about the actual score if you passed.


----------



## Chrs_Wlkrsn

I'm taking the test in July and was wondering if there was any way someone may be able to e-mail me the study guide. It would be much appreciated.

Thanks...

[email protected]


----------



## gilbo6841

*entrance exam*

hi i am getting ready to take the entrance exam.could anyone send me a practice exam please?

[email protected]


----------



## Frasbee

What the hell is an inside wireman?


----------



## mikeh32

Frasbee said:


> What the hell is an inside wireman?


ME!!!

lol, im not sure though. when i just filled out my union application, it was on the list. i picked telecommunications inside wireman apprentice though


----------



## Frasbee

Can you select multiple positions?


----------



## mikeh32

Frasbee said:


> Can you select multiple positions?


nope.......


----------



## slickvic277

telecommunications = technicians.

Insidewireman= Electrician.

Outside= Lineman,linemechanic.

These are different "classifications" we use to differentiate between trades and skill sets.

There's a whole bunch of different classifications that are used to describe the different disciplines that the IBEW represents in the electrical industry.

Here's the list that's posted by the International that my local represents, 
(although this does not encompass all the trades that are represented by the IBEW)

*Classifications:* Alarm and Signal
Cable Television 
Electrical Manufacturing 
Inside
Instrument Technicians

Even though it's not listed I know we also represent,

TV camera men
Maintenance 
Marina
Telecommunications

Although the Telecommunications and Instrument Tech's could be the same thing, I don't remember off hand.


----------



## mikeh32

there is also a brand brand brand new one. started today i believe. its called a wire puller

they do basically what a c-card does, but at 70% pay. 

but here is the other thing. all they can do is pull wire. no putting in sleaves, no terminating, no j-hooks, no hilti hooks. nothing but pulling wire


----------



## slickvic277

mikeh32 said:


> there is also a brand brand brand new one. started today i believe. its called a wire puller
> 
> they do basically what a c-card does, but at 70% pay.
> 
> but here is the other thing. all they can do is pull wire. no putting in sleaves, no terminating, no j-hooks, no hilti hooks. nothing but pulling wire



:blink::blink: What? What's a c-card? Wire puller? I feel like somethings being pulled......If this is for real sounds pretty ****ty. 

the more I learn the more I feel blessed to be a LU98 member.
No small works agreement, no B or C card, no ce/cw, no prick puller, no wonder........never mind.


----------



## mikeh32

slickvic277 said:


> :blink::blink: What? What's a c-card? Wire puller? I feel like somethings being pulled......If this is for real sounds pretty ****ty.
> 
> the more I learn the more I feel blessed to be a LU98 member.
> No small works agreement, no B or C card, no ce/cw, no prick puller, no wonder........never mind.


I am a C-card. all i do is low voltage. with my past experience, its what is best for me. 

but yeah, i just heard about it this week. I have a meeting 2morrow, and ill see what i can find out. I am not 100% sure, but i believe chicago has a, b, and c cards.


----------



## slickvic277

mikeh32 said:


> I am a C-card. all i do is low voltage. with my past experience, its what is best for me.
> 
> but yeah, i just heard about it this week. I have a meeting 2morrow, and ill see what i can find out. I am not 100% sure, but i believe chicago has a, b, and c cards.



So C-card is your telecommunication division? What's the "B" Ticket?


----------



## mikeh32

slickvic277 said:


> So C-card is your telecommunication division? What's the "B" Ticket?


i believe its res.... Im only a month old apprentice, but by no means new to unions


----------



## mjs94080

*Study Manual for Apprenticeship Test*



mosinss said:


> can you send me the study manual .
> email: [email protected]
> 
> thank you


 
Can I please get a copy of the study manual? I have the apprentice test August 10th and Id like to pass the math part of the test.
please send to: [email protected]


----------



## mjs94080

Just Darin said:


> Hey if you still have access to that study guide could you please send me a copy to [email protected]. I'm testing next month in DC.
> 
> Thanks in advance





Irokk said:


> Just a heads up. I recently downloaded the study guide from chicagoguy, found elsewhere on this site. While it was nice of him to scan and post, it does not include everything that may be on the exam. The 50 page guide I downloaded included mostly fractions, decimals, and reading comp. The test I took this morning at Local 197 in Bloomington Il. had ABSOLUTELY NO fraction or decimal questions. The test consisted of 36 algebra/functions questions and 36 reading comp. questions. So, depending on where you are testing, you may want to look elsewhere for study guides also. And please, I do not mean any offense to Chicgoguy or anyone else that may have benefitted from the study guide...it just did not help at all with our local's particular test.


Please...I would greatly appreciate the 50 page study guide. [email protected]


----------



## mjs94080

*IBEW Study Guide??????????????*



Chicagoguy said:


> Scalerunner - someone was kind enough to post a link to the study guide for me at the bottom of page 5 of the thread called "IBEW Study GUIDE."
> 
> Your intentions for wanting to make the move sound like good ones. My advice would be to take this process very seriousely knowing that you are trying to enter a very respected field. In addition, know that if you get in, every member of the union is paying for you to LEARN by probably contributing into a "Apprentice/Training" Fund that your local has... The future of Union's depends on new comers learning, growing and providing a PROFESSIONAL service that is worthy of our wage and benefit plans. If we can't provide that, then people have no reason to use Union Labor - and you know what that means. When part of your wage package is paying for apprentices, I am sure you will also care about the people you are paying for, because it's your money and you won't want to see it wasted! So please, take everything very seriousely, take pride in what you do, learn as much as possible and know you have a brotherhood awaiting. I myself am only a 1st year apprentice, but I wake up every morning and am grateful for the opportunity that was provided for me, the benefits that it is and wil provide for myself and my family and the people I get to work with and learn from every single day. Hopefully you will too! This is a life changing experience - Good Luck


 

Chicago guy,

I dont see the IBEW Study Guide on the bottom of page 5 ............


----------



## mjs94080

Im applying to Local 6 in San Francisco and I would really appreciate a copy of the IBEW STUDY GUIDE.......

Please send to: [email protected]


----------



## ZASPEED

*Maybe this will help you and others?*

Hello, 
I took the test a week ago in Washington State. I 'am sure the test is the same and Randomly made from the NJATC. I took it for the Industrial Construction. Maybe this will help you study and prepare for the test better than any study guide that you might find. I found a study guide for the test from the early 90's :no:. No help that was. So, here is my help that I can give to you. :yes:
If your wondering what kind of math to study for, study this:thumbsup::* formulas, polynomials, number sequences, and x,y line diagrams*. And I do stress this, figure out how to solve them in a *very fast order*. Here is some web sites that I found to help: *http://www.purplemath.com/modules/nextnumb.htm* ,* http://www.khanacademy.org/*


Now your probably wondering what do I study? There might be 10 questions about formulas, 10 for number sequences, 10 for x,y line diagrams, and maybe 5 for number sequences. yes I know that comes out to 35. I am just saying that you might get more or less in any given order. 

Most of the formulas in the algebra section gave me numbers and I just had to break the formula down to get the answer. example: If c is 5 and b is 10 and x is 4 what is the answer? Plug and Play. 
*The number sequences* you need to break down like this: find the number between the numbers given. write a "v" in between the given numbers and at the point of the "v" write that number. Do this for all given numbers. Now break it down further. write another "v" on the numbers you wrote down. ask your self what is the difference between those numbers you wrote down. like if you have 46 on one, and 35 on the other: 46 -35= 11, now do that for all of them. do you see the pattern now. either minus or add that number to the last number. you should come up with the same answer: either A,B,C, or D.
For a better example: _*http://www.purplemath.com/modules/nextnumb7.htm*_
this will get you in the right direction!
*As for the x,y line diagram*: go to this page on your web browser: http://www.purplemath.com/modules/grphquad.htm
It gives a real good example of how to solve these. 
*THE MATH PORTION IS THE HARDEST PART OF THE WHOLE TESTING!*:yes:
This is where you need to study!!!!
*As far as the Reading Part*: Here is the best advise that was passed down to me from a couple of Electrical Engineer's: Read the question first> ask your self "what do they want?". Then skim the paragraph and find that key word or the answer it's self. Remember, It's not the material they want you to know, IT'S THE ANSWER! Doing this will get you the answer *100* times faster then reading the whole thing and going back to answer the questions. I think there is either 3 or 4 passages to read. so if you get 3 then there is 12 questions per passage. and 4 then there is 9 per passage.

If you study like this I can tell you it will help you with the test !
just remember: 33 math questions and 41 minutes. 36 reading questions and 51 minutes. 

There was no mechanical or anything other than I mentioned in this post. If there is in your testing, at least this will get you in some direction for the better result.


----------



## mjs94080

thanks ZASPEED.......Thats definitely a good direction for study and resources.....Im still a bit nervous for the test though......


----------



## ZASPEED

Don't be nervous about the test in the respect that you don't get sleep the night before. How are you in your math reasoning as in algebra goes? How much time do you have before you take the test? If you have a week or more, study as much as you can and remember " what you put in to your study time is what kind of results your going to get out of your time of testing" If you study the stuff I mentioned and you study hard putting some serous time into, I think you will do fine at test time. Nobody can give you all the answers but they can give you a good direction to go! Good luck on the test!


----------



## mjs94080

ZASPEED said:


> Don't be nervous about the test in the respect that you don't get sleep the night before. How are you in your math reasoning as in algebra goes? How much time do you have before you take the test? If you have a week or more, study as much as you can and remember " what you put in to your study time is what kind of results your going to get out of your time of testing" If you study the stuff I mentioned and you study hard putting some serous time into, I think you will do fine at test time. Nobody can give you all the answers but they can give you a good direction to go! Good luck on the test!


 
My test date is August 10, 2011. Local 6 has not had any openings for 2 years and they finally had open applications for the month of July ONLY, every thursday for two hours.....
The lines were sooo dam long and theres a whole lot of people competeing for the apprentice slot. I heard that Local 6 will only take people who score above the 96% percentile......(that makes me nervous cause I really want to be in this Union). 

I guess my algebra is ok, but I have real difficulty in algebraic word problems to build the correct equation....

I also heard that they put a bit of trignometry and pre-calculus questions in this test for Local 6........

I have about 3 weeks so I put in about an hour or two toward studying this old high school algebra text. I try at least to do a chapter a day and I also do the chapter review test at the end of the chapters.

My friend took the test 5+ years back for Local 6 and he scored in the 96% percentile, BUT he didnt get accepted into the apprenticeship. Instead they sent him a letter saying that his test score was good, but that they recommend him getting some expereince with inside wiring and then re-applying for apprenticeship. My friend is a really articulate and smart guy, and EVEN he didnt get into the apprenticeship program.......what more of me?

Local 6 is "hard as hell" to get into............


----------



## ZASPEED

*http://www.kutasoftware.com/free.html* 

CLICK ON THE LINK OR PASTE IT TO A TAB IN YOUR WEB BROWSER> 

these are free worksheets that can help you work on the area's that you have trouble. They also have the answers. Between the purple math web site and the worksheets, I think it can take some of the unknown out of your mind. They help me to refresh, maybe they can for you.


----------



## mjs94080

ZASPEED said:


> *http://www.kutasoftware.com/free.html*
> 
> CLICK ON THE LINK OR PASTE IT TO A TAB IN YOUR WEB BROWSER>
> 
> these are free worksheets that can help you work on the area's that you have trouble. They also have the answers. Between the purple math web site and the worksheets, I think it can take some of the unknown out of your mind. They help me to refresh, maybe they can for you.


 
Oh WOW! How convenient! All the topics in one place! THNX Zaspeed!


----------



## cpierson310

so does anybody know how much being in the military or having served in the military helps being selected to join the apprenticeship program. My test is on the 1st of sep. and im kinda nervous as far as the math. can anybody send me a copy of a review or study guide? I would really apprectiate it.


----------



## Ali_baby

cpierson310 said:


> so does anybody know how much being in the military or having served in the military helps being selected to join the apprenticeship program. My test is on the 1st of sep. and im kinda nervous as far as the math. can anybody send me a copy of a review or study guide? I would really apprectiate it.


Not sure. I wrote mine about a month ago with no time to prep. The math and stuff is super easy basic stuff. You'll do fine I'm sure. Just breathe and relax. You can always write again.


----------



## PNWAngler

Anyone have a copy of this study material they can share?

I got it thanks


----------



## Fractured

mjs94080 said:


> My test date is August 10, 2011. Local 6 has not had any openings for 2 years and they finally had open applications for the month of July ONLY, every thursday for two hours.....
> The lines were sooo dam long and theres a whole lot of people competeing for the apprentice slot. I heard that Local 6 will only take people who score above the 96% percentile......(that makes me nervous cause I really want to be in this Union).
> 
> I guess my algebra is ok, but I have real difficulty in algebraic word problems to build the correct equation....
> 
> I also heard that they put a bit of trignometry and pre-calculus questions in this test for Local 6........
> 
> I have about 3 weeks so I put in about an hour or two toward studying this old high school algebra text. I try at least to do a chapter a day and I also do the chapter review test at the end of the chapters.
> 
> My friend took the test 5+ years back for Local 6 and he scored in the 96% percentile, BUT he didnt get accepted into the apprenticeship. Instead they sent him a letter saying that his test score was good, but that they recommend him getting some expereince with inside wiring and then re-applying for apprenticeship. My friend is a really articulate and smart guy, and EVEN he didnt get into the apprenticeship program.......what more of me?
> 
> Local 6 is "hard as hell" to get into............


Good luck. I scored a 98.83, for local 6 and got a call 4 yrs later. Ive been in local 332 (santa clara) for a couple years now. We took 3 classes this year.


----------



## tatertot10

could someone send me the study sheet please @[email protected]


----------



## jisenita

*I am taking Electrical Aptitude Test..*

I live in Wisconsin and I hear the test is 36 questions long, you have 16 minutes to complete it and the max you can get wrong is 6 questions. This is for IBEW from the EEI.

Has anyone taken this test? I heard there is only two solve for x equations and there are basic concepts, please help as I need to know what's in it...

Thanks


----------



## rowdyboyngirlz

can anyone email me the test manual for apprenticeship test [email protected] thanks.


----------



## trob92

The Ibew local 1340 gave me a packet saying study these ones which were like 5 algebra and functions problems and 3 reading comprehension I am wondering is that what the test is really on my test is Feb 1st?? Should I study more algebra question or what please help....and he say I got get a 4 if any of yal know what that mean??


----------



## trob92

Well I have my apprentice test on the Feb 1st and director at Ibew gave me a packet that consists of 9 questions 5 algebra question and 4 reading comprehension question and I am wondering ate those the question going be on there or what please help


----------



## Jberg

hey guys looking to get started in the ibew but first i have to take the test.. does anyone have any ideas as to where i can get some good info to study from.. my local is 142 out of ithaca.. any help would be much appreciated


----------



## ophil1

*Apprenticeship Test*

Hello, if anyone has sample questions if they could please forward to me at [email protected]. I have been trying to get into a union for a long time and want to be prepared. Thanks!


----------



## dcc236

i would study basic high school algebra, from what i can remember the "study questions" they give you in the packet are way easier then the ones on the actual test, just do some cramming and you'll be alright


----------



## [email protected]

*curious*

Ok so I go for the test for the apprenticeship program this weekend, I'm just curious, the form that they gave me had starting wages at 10.73 hourly with raises every 1000 hrs. Does anybody know if this begins right away once accepted or is it at a later time after you do more of the schooling?


----------



## brian john

[email protected] said:


> Ok so I go for the test for the apprenticeship program this weekend, I'm just curious, the form that they gave me had starting wages at 10.73 hourly with raises every 1000 hrs. Does anybody know if this begins right away once accepted or is it at a later time after you do more of the schooling?



AS soon as you start working.


----------



## Robert the rookie

*Study guide for the beginers*

Sorry Buddy just wondering if you could send me a copy of the study guide so I could prepare myself for the exam as well.
Thanks again


----------



## Robert the rookie

*Study guide for the beginers exam*

Sorry here is my email address.
[email protected]
Thanks again


----------



## EDDYG415

mjs94080 said:


> My test date is August 10, 2011. Local 6 has not had any openings for 2 years and they finally had open applications for the month of July ONLY, every thursday for two hours.....
> The lines were sooo dam long and theres a whole lot of people competeing for the apprentice slot. I heard that Local 6 will only take people who score above the 96% percentile......(that makes me nervous cause I really want to be in this Union).
> 
> I guess my algebra is ok, but I have real difficulty in algebraic word problems to build the correct equation....
> 
> I also heard that they put a bit of trignometry and pre-calculus questions in this test for Local 6........
> 
> I have about 3 weeks so I put in about an hour or two toward studying this old high school algebra text. I try at least to do a chapter a day and I also do the chapter review test at the end of the chapters.
> 
> My friend took the test 5+ years back for Local 6 and he scored in the 96% percentile, BUT he didnt get accepted into the apprenticeship. Instead they sent him a letter saying that his test score was good, but that they recommend him getting some expereince with inside wiring and then re-applying for apprenticeship. My friend is a really articulate and smart guy, and EVEN he didnt get into the apprenticeship program.......what more of me?
> 
> Local 6 is "hard as hell" to get into............


I applied for local 6 and local 617 got a 98.5 but local 6 wasn't hiring I got stuck at the freeze but got in at 617 cuz they started hiring first. Do the same. I think and even know local 6 guys that say 617 is better to them.


----------



## Joe22

*Test/Drug Test*



mrpacijr said:


> Hey everyone, I am trying to prepare for the IBEW Electrical Apprenticeship test at the end of this month. I'm kind of confused on what the test is made of. IBEW.org says its mainly reading comprehension and algebra. Some people have told me that it has Mechanical Aptitude and other things. I'm just trying to figure out what to study to pass this test. PLEASE HELP!!


Mrpac i am going to be taking the test soon and i was hoping you could tell me what to study for. Is the drug test hair or urine. I smoked some weed recently but i dont really mess with it and i was trying to find out if i should be worried. In a urine test no problem but hair might be a different story. Thanks !!!


----------



## stuiec

Joe22 said:


> Mrpac i am going to be taking the test soon and i was hoping you could tell me what to study for. Is the drug test hair or urine. I smoked some weed recently but i dont really mess with it and i was trying to find out if i should be worried. In a urine test no problem but hair might be a different story. Thanks !!!


 
must've been good weed, the guy you're asking last posted 4 years ago:laughing:


----------



## Joe22

stuiec said:


> must've been good weed, the guy you're asking last posted 4 years ago:laughing:


He last posted in 6-30-2011. That was less than a year ago.


----------



## Joe22

Joe22 said:


> He last posted on 6-30-2011. That was less than a year ago.


 I meant to say on 6-30-2011.


----------



## stuiec

Joe22 said:


> He last posted in 6-30-2011. That was less than a year ago.





Joe22 said:


> I meant to say on 6-30-2011.


 
hmm :blink:........

anyway, I read 6-30-_2010 _as last activity on his profile page. I was refering to the last post he had made _in this thread_.


----------



## Joe22

stuiec said:


> hmm :blink:........
> 
> anyway, I read 6-30-_2010 _as last activity on his profile page. I was refering to the last post he had made _in this thread_.


 
Do you know what is on the test? Also, is it a hair or urine test? Any help is appreciated!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Joe22

stuiec said:


> hmm :blink:........
> 
> anyway, I read 6-30-_2010 _as last activity on his profile page. I was refering to the last post he had made _in this thread_.


 
You are right i got the time confused with the year.


----------



## stuiec

Sorry, I have no idea. Try here http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/ibew-drug-test-5091/?highlight=drug+test and here http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/drug-test-question-ibew-6787/?highlight=drug+test


----------



## Joe22

stuiec said:


> Sorry, I have no idea. Try here http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/ibew-drug-test-5091/?highlight=drug+test and here http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/drug-test-question-ibew-6787/?highlight=drug+test


 
Thank you!! Any help is much obliged!!!


----------



## Joe22

*Work*



stuiec said:


> Sorry, I have no idea. Try here http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/ibew-drug-test-5091/?highlight=drug+test and here http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/drug-test-question-ibew-6787/?highlight=drug+test


 
I have a question to you or anyone else. Is there work for union electricians. I know local 38 around here is not providing much work for its members. They do have alot of members but i am wondering what the outlook is for union electricians. Thanks!!


----------



## CRetuta

hello guys just joined today, getting ready for electrician apprentice exam for the city of burbank, would anyone have any study guides or cliff notes for prepartion of exam...much appreciate guys thanks [email protected]


----------



## Draven500

*Up Coming entrance test*

Hey! anyone still available to send the entrance study guide?


----------



## Draven500

I am getting ready to take the apprentice entrance test on september 5th and would really like some help....


----------



## EDDYG415

Don't we all


----------



## Draven500

EDDYG415 said:


> Don't we all


Do you have any study guides you could recommend?


----------



## Draven500

CRetuta said:


> hello guys just joined today, getting ready for electrician apprentice exam for the city of burbank, would anyone have any study guides or cliff notes for prepartion of exam...much appreciate guys thanks [email protected]


Hey! Any luck on the study guide?


----------



## TattooMan

Draven500 said:


> Hey! Any luck on the study guide?












A quick search on Amazon yielded this. Electricians are resourceful. Gotta pick up the pace already bud.


----------



## EDDYG415

Draven500 said:


> Do you have any study guides you could recommend?


Just learn algebra. I would recommend more advanced algebra and know fractions!!!. Go take some classes ASAP before you have to test. Enroll in a community college or something. And use all the time they give you in the Math Section and English.


----------



## romeyb76

Best thing to do is attend a semester (quarter) or two at your local Jr College and take your basic math courses up to the highest level of algebra. I would highly recommend going to a classroom vs online. And they may have tutors on site that can help you. If you pass your classes, you're ready for the exam.


----------



## icefalkon

As for the drug testing, that varies from Local to Local. Here in Local 3, every Apprentice Candidate is given a piss test. If you come up positive for any of the big three (cannabis, opiates, cocaine) you're out. 

Steve from NYC


----------



## Draven500

Draven500 said:


> Hey! anyone still available to send the entrance study guide?


WOW! I passed the test.......


----------



## Draven500

Draven500 said:


> WOW! I passed the test.......


Thank everyone for the heads up ! I took the test on September 5th and got notified with a passing score !


----------



## Draven500

Draven500 said:


> Thank everyone for the heads up ! I took the test on September 5th and got notified with a passing score !


Now onto the interview......


----------



## Nightman_Cometh

I took the test 2 weeks ago and did not pass. The study guide they give you covers maybe 5% of what is actually on the test in the math section. Get a algebra book from the library, the study guide is 100% useless. Luckily I get to re-take it next week due to computer problems while taking the test.


----------



## spiderneck30

Hello guys. I am currently a non union apprentice with just 3 years in the trade. Not an electrician yet but i can bend and install pipe, pull wire and i know basic circuitry as far as residential and commercial goes. I usually work alone on small jobs and i do mostly service calls. The shop is very small.Now, after a years effort I have just recieved my initiation letter for local 25 in long island ny. The letter says that i will be joining the cw/ce program. Ive been searching online for SPECIFIC information about this particular program...as it applies to local 25.I havent found much except for different info from other locals around the country whose wage scale and program format differ from one another. I need the specific info as it applies to local 25. I called up the local and was told that i will recieve the information once i am initiated. However i wont be initiated until October 9 and i would really like to have some sort of idea as to what it is exactly that i will be doing. From reading the forum here i understand that it is not part of the regular apprentice-to-journeyman thing. Therefore my question is..then what is it? Can i progress? Is there any schooling? If not then can i switch to the regular apptenticeship? If so, how? And what do i have to do? How many levels are there before becoming a journeyman? What is the pay rate for EVERY LEVEL of this program IN LOCAL 25?
Questions like the are what i need answers to. Searching online i get nowhere except for the info as it applies to OTHER locals. Large pdf files on the cw/ce program for other locals. I know the answers to these questions for just about every local except for the one i am going into lol.

If there is anyone here from local 25 ,or hell even local 3 which is right next door, then can you please inform me. Thanks guys


----------



## icefalkon

spiderneck30 said:


> Hello guys. I am currently a non union apprentice with just 3 years in the trade. Not an electrician yet but i can bend and install pipe, pull wire and i know basic circuitry as far as residential and commercial goes. I usually work alone on small jobs and i do mostly service calls. The shop is very small.Now, after a years effort I have just recieved my initiation letter for local 25 in long island ny. The letter says that i will be joining the cw/ce program. Ive been searching online for SPECIFIC information about this particular program...as it applies to local 25.I havent found much except for different info from other locals around the country whose wage scale and program format differ from one another. I need the specific info as it applies to local 25. I called up the local and was told that i will recieve the information once i am initiated. However i wont be initiated until October 9 and i would really like to have some sort of idea as to what it is exactly that i will be doing. From reading the forum here i understand that it is not part of the regular apprentice-to-journeyman thing. Therefore my question is..then what is it? Can i progress? Is there any schooling? If not then can i switch to the regular apptenticeship? If so, how? And what do i have to do? How many levels are there before becoming a journeyman? What is the pay rate for EVERY LEVEL of this program IN LOCAL 25?
> Questions like the are what i need answers to. Searching online i get nowhere except for the info as it applies to OTHER locals. Large pdf files on the cw/ce program for other locals. I know the answers to these questions for just about every local except for the one i am going into lol.
> 
> If there is anyone here from local 25 ,or hell even local 3 which is right next door, then can you please inform me. Thanks guys


How many threads are you going to post this in? LOL

Steve from NYC


----------



## Draven500

Nightman_Cometh said:


> I took the test 2 weeks ago and did not pass. The study guide they give you covers maybe 5% of what is actually on the test in the math section. Get a algebra book from the library, the study guide is 100% useless. Luckily I get to re-take it next week due to computer problems while taking the test.


Try going to the library and pick up algebra and trigonometry. That will help boost up your memory again!


----------



## AdmChv

*Help!!*

I also am taking the aptitude test at the end of the month and need to know what kind of math problems will be given i took the sample test they gave me in the booklet but need more then just those couple problems, please help!!!!


----------



## icefalkon

AdmChv said:


> I also am taking the aptitude test at the end of the month and need to know what kind of math problems will be given i took the sample test they gave me in the booklet but need more then just those couple problems, please help!!!!


Algebra..Algebra... Algebra!

Steve from NYC


----------



## Draven500

Draven500 said:


> Now onto the interview......


I just had my interview and hope to here from them soon.....


----------



## Mozzy49

Okay I went there and applied - step 1. Step 2 is by this Thursday I have to hand in my experience form by Mar 28th then April 8th is this test. 

I won't have an interview as I would be automatically hired by the Electric company I work as an Electrical estimator for now.

Being 39 I have a lot of experience and I went 2 years of college (dropped out as I got a nice paying Job in IT - until Bush/Obama economy) Then My dad is connected in Construction so he got me this gig -- but I was told the only way to really learn and have people respect you in the office is to go through the apprenticeship (which they added a year so instead of 4 years now it's 5). 

2 questions

A. Is 39 too damn old? granted I am in decent shape 
B. Are the same questions handed out in the battery booklet they give you day 1 really what the test is? - as at the IBEW 134 (chicago or Alsip more like it) They gave me a book with practice question for fractions, decimals , basic math / Reading Comprehension / sequential math / and paper folding. None of it seems that tough. So is the practice questions given by the 134 legit for the test? or is it actually much more difficult?


----------



## icefalkon

Mozzy49 said:


> Okay I went there and applied - step 1. Step 2 is by this Thursday I have to hand in my experience form by Mar 28th then April 8th is this test.
> 
> I won't have an interview as I would be automatically hired by the Electric company I work as an Electrical estimator for now.
> 
> Being 39 I have a lot of experience and I went 2 years of college (dropped out as I got a nice paying Job in IT - until Bush/Obama economy) Then My dad is connected in Construction so he got me this gig -- but I was told the only way to really learn and have people respect you in the office is to go through the apprenticeship (which they added a year so instead of 4 years now it's 5).
> 
> 2 questions
> 
> A. Is 39 too damn old? granted I am in decent shape
> B. Are the same questions handed out in the battery booklet they give you day 1 really what the test is? - as at the IBEW 134 (chicago or Alsip more like it) They gave me a book with practice question for fractions, decimals , basic math / Reading Comprehension / sequential math / and paper folding. None of it seems that tough. So is the practice questions given by the 134 legit for the test? or is it actually much more difficult?


How long have you been an estimator? 

What is " a lot" of experience? There are people applying to the apprenticeship with 10yrs in the field DOING electrical work. Many of us on here have upwards of 25+ years in the IBEW. 

There are people getting into the Apprenticeship much older than you.
Go over those questions they gave you. You're taking the entry exam not the journeyman's exam. There will be math, reading comprehension, etc on your test. The folding paper is spacial relationships and lastly no...it's not that much harder than what they gave you. 

The Assistant Training Director of 134 is a friend of mine and a legend in the IBEW. He's very involved and cares a LOT about the apprentices. 134 has one of the best apprenticeships in the country and their training facility in Alsip is the flagship of the IBEW. You could do a LOT worse than get in there. 

As for you automatically going to the shop you work for now...I don't see how you can be certain about that. According to the guy I'm on the phone with right now...you absolutely will have to do an interview my friend. You get assigned to a shop...you don't pick your shop. Who told you that?


----------



## Mozzy49

icefalkon said:


> How long have you been an estimator?
> 
> What is " a lot" of experience? There are people applying to the apprenticeship with 10yrs in the field DOING electrical work. Many of us on here have upwards of 25+ years in the IBEW.
> 
> There are people getting into the Apprenticeship much older than you.
> Go over those questions they gave you. You're taking the entry exam not the journeyman's exam. There will be math, reading comprehension, etc on your test. The folding paper is spacial relationships and lastly no...it's not that much harder than what they gave you.
> 
> The Assistant Training Director of 134 is a friend of mine and a legend in the IBEW. He's very involved and cares a LOT about the apprentices. 134 has one of the best apprenticeships in the country and their training facility in Alsip is the flagship of the IBEW. You could do a LOT worse than get in there.
> 
> As for you automatically going to the shop you work for now...I don't see how you can be certain about that. According to the guy I'm on the phone with right now...you absolutely will have to do an interview my friend. You get assigned to a shop...you don't pick your shop. Who told you that?


Why wouldn't you get to go to the same place you work for now if you wanted to? (not being a smart#@$ just curious) I was told by the owner of my company he would hire me upon acceptance as a apprentice. Then again I don't know how it works as a IBEW member you would know more about it than I do. 

When I said experience I meant work experience in general - sorry I should have clarified.


----------



## icefalkon

Mozzy49 said:


> Why wouldn't you get to go to the same place you work for now if you wanted to? (not being a smart#@$ just curious) I was told by the owner of my company he would hire me upon acceptance as a apprentice. Then again I don't know how it works as a IBEW member you would know more about it than I do.
> 
> When I said experience I meant work experience in general - sorry I should have clarified.


Don't worry, I can tell you weren't being a smart ass lol. The way it works is this...

If you pass the test, and then the interview...you will then be drug tested. Then you will be processed into the apprenticeship. Depending on your contractors influence...perhaps you may go to him...but normally you will be assigned elsewhere. This is done for your own benefit. So that the contractor you work for does not take advantage of you. It is best for you to go to another contractor to learn different aspects of the trade. Again, all this...depends on your acceptance into the Program.


----------



## drumnut08

icefalkon said:


> Don't worry, I can tell you weren't being a smart ass lol. The way it works is this...
> 
> If you pass the test, and then the interview...you will then be drug tested. Then you will be processed into the apprenticeship. Depending on your contractors influence...perhaps you may go to him...but normally you will be assigned elsewhere. This is done for your own benefit. So that the contractor you work for does not take advantage of you. It is best for you to go to another contractor to learn different aspects of the trade. Again, all this...depends on your acceptance into the Program.


Absolutely true ! If you work for a contractor who's niche is shopping malls or schools , that's great , but at some point you'll be able to do that work in your sleep . It's very cookie cutter and as an apprentice moving around to different contractors that specialize in different aspects of the trade , only helps you become more versed in the field ! Good luck !


----------



## Mozzy49

icefalkon said:


> Don't worry, I can tell you weren't being a smart ass lol. The way it works is this...
> 
> If you pass the test, and then the interview...you will then be drug tested. Then you will be processed into the apprenticeship. Depending on your contractors influence...perhaps you may go to him...but normally you will be assigned elsewhere. This is done for your own benefit. So that the contractor you work for does not take advantage of you. It is best for you to go to another contractor to learn different aspects of the trade. Again, all this...depends on your acceptance into the Program.


I thought the interview was for companies that might hire you... I was wrong on that LOL. Well then I can say while I am not worried much about the test but I am now about the interview. Like what questions are asked if you know?

As for where I work taking advantage of me - I have know these people forever and go way back the owner is practically family. Plus I know all the journeyman and foreman.


----------



## Mozzy49

drumnut08 said:


> Absolutely true ! If you work for a contractor who's niche is shopping malls or schools , that's great , but at some point you'll be able to do that work in your sleep . It's very cookie cutter and as an apprentice moving around to different contractors that specialize in different aspects of the trade , only helps you become more versed in the field ! Good luck !


The company I work for does pretty much every kind of building and they are a pretty big company so I am not that concerned diversity wise. My only concern is if I can do it at my age. I am not in bad shape but I could be a little thinner ( 5"10 200  ) . I have no problem carrying things as I worked in a Electrical Warehouse for a year where thats all I did and was in great shape then I became an Estimator for the last year and 1/2 and been in the office -- with all those treats the vendors bring in ugh.


----------



## drumnut08

Mozzy49 said:


> The company I work for does pretty much every kind of building and they are a pretty big company so I am not that concerned diversity wise. My only concern is if I can do it at my age. I am not in bad shape but I could be a little thinner ( 5"10 200  ) . I have no problem carrying things as I worked in a Electrical Warehouse for a year where thats all I did and was in great shape then I became an Estimator for the last year and 1/2 and been in the office -- with all those treats the vendors bring in ugh.


Well , I'm 6'1" , about 190 and 43 and I'm still plugging along . You'll drop a few in no time once you get out in the field . The only sitting around there is break and lunch which aren't very long , lol ! You'll be fine ! People start this trade older than you .


----------



## icefalkon

Mozzy49 said:


> The company I work for does pretty much every kind of building and they are a pretty big company so I am not that concerned diversity wise. My only concern is if I can do it at my age. I am not in bad shape but I could be a little thinner ( 5"10 200  ) . I have no problem carrying things as I worked in a Electrical Warehouse for a year where thats all I did and was in great shape then I became an Estimator for the last year and 1/2 and been in the office -- with all those treats the vendors bring in ugh.


That means nothing in the grand scheme. I have known companies that were around for 50+ years go under and I've known family shops that manipulated their employees so much that they had no idea that what was being done to them or asked of them was against union rules. Understand something, especially since you're starting out. Unless you're being invited over to the owners house for dinner on Thanksgiving, or you married his daughter...ultimately you are an employee. Don't ever forget that. Knowing the "foremen" and people inside the office will not help you learn the trade any more than you would learn by going out into the world of construction and becoming a journeyman. As an instructor I've had 1st Year Apprentices come in who thought they were going to be taken care of by this or that company...only to realize down the road that they were shorted in the long run. IF you get in, God bless. Go where you're told. Learn what you can. Become the best damn electrician you can be. All this is supposition until you get past the interview process.


----------



## Mozzy49

icefalkon said:


> That means nothing in the grand scheme. I have known companies that were around for 50+ years go under and I've known family shops that manipulated their employees so much that they had no idea that what was being done to them or asked of them was against union rules. Understand something, especially since you're starting out. Unless you're being invited over to the owners house for dinner on Thanksgiving, or you married his daughter...ultimately you are an employee. Don't ever forget that. Knowing the "foremen" and people inside the office will not help you learn the trade any more than you would learn by going out into the world of construction and becoming a journeyman. As an instructor I've had 1st Year Apprentices come in who thought they were going to be taken care of by this or that company...only to realize down the road that they were shorted in the long run. IF you get in, God bless. Go where you're told. Learn what you can. Become the best damn electrician you can be. All this is supposition until you get past the interview process.


"IF" I were to get in I can honestly say if I couldn't be with the company I am now then even if I got in I am pretty sure I would just decline it and go back to work in IT - I do however want this as I like working and I can't stand being still or not having something to do it drives me crazy and makes the day drag forever. The health benefits of the IBEW are 2nd to none. Still a long way to go but I do know a few people so maybe that helps me get in - who knows. I will just go from there and see what happens. I don't know If I would call being an electrician my "dream" job but then again it's a little tough getting a gig as an anchor on ESPN


----------



## icefalkon

Mozzy49 said:


> "IF" I were to get in I can honestly say if I couldn't be with the company I am now then even if I got in I am pretty sure I would just decline it and go back to work in IT - I do however want this as I like working and I can't stand being still or not having something to do it drives me crazy and makes the day drag forever. The health benefits of the IBEW are 2nd to none. Still a long way to go but I do know a few people so maybe that helps me get in - who knows. I will just go from there and see what happens. I don't know If I would call being an electrician my "dream" job but then again it's a little tough getting a gig as an anchor on ESPN


Let me get this straight...if you don't go to the shop you're at now...you'll decline the apprenticeship? WOW...I would seriously ask at the Apprentice Department where you got your application before you go any further. In Chicago, as in NYC, there are thousands of young men and women who are dying for the opportunity to receive the training we provide. I can honestly say I have mixed feelings about your post. When a local opens their doors it doesn't take a prospective apprentices requests / demands into consideration. You're an Apprentice...a helper...a greenhorn...I don't recommend saying that you'll only go to work for this or that shop. You'll be completely wasting the proctors, the interviewers, and the Apprentice Dept's time.

Good luck.


----------



## Mozzy49

icefalkon said:


> Let me get this straight...if you don't go to the shop you're at now...you'll decline the apprenticeship? WOW...I would seriously ask at the Apprentice Department where you got your application before you go any further. In Chicago, as in NYC, there are thousands of young men and women who are dying for the opportunity to receive the training we provide. I can honestly say I have mixed feelings about your post. When a local opens their doors it doesn't take a prospective apprentices requests / demands into consideration. You're an Apprentice...a helper...a greenhorn...I don't recommend saying that you'll only go to work for this or that shop. You'll be completely wasting the proctors, the interviewers, and the Apprentice Dept's time.
> 
> Good luck.


Of course I would never say that - that would be almost as bad as admitting I was republican during the interview... LOL But seriously I don't know how I would feel all I know is I have known this company for 20 years and I can't see being a apprentice w/o it being here -- would my feeling change IF I did get in maybe they would. 

I didn't say what I did to disrespect you at all and I hope you didn't take it that way.


----------



## drumnut08

Mozzy49 said:


> Of course I would never say that - that would be almost as bad as admitting I was republican during the interview... LOL But seriously I don't know how I would feel all I know is I have known this company for 20 years and I can't see being a apprentice w/o it being here -- would my feeling change IF I did get in maybe they would.
> 
> I didn't say what I did to disrespect you at all and I hope you didn't take it that way.


Don't ever Divulge your political affiliation , because of course you're a democrat , right ? They're the ones we're supposed to back to keep us in the lifestyle we're accustomed to , no ? Surely , I jest , lol !


----------



## icefalkon

LOL you didn't. But thank you for that. 

There are rules in place that are there for a reason. Just as in any position..union or non union...you don't get to pick and choose your jobs until much later in the game. You have to go into this with your eyes wide open. I don't know the numbers for 134 off hand, but when LU3 opens their doors, we have upwards of 50,000 applicants for our apprenticeship. The competition is fierce and getting in is very difficult. I know 134's training and it's not easy...by any means. There's a reason their facility is the flagship of the IBEW. So committed is a word we often use with Apprentices and candidates. We take this seriously. I do wish you the best of luck Mozzy.


----------



## Mozzy49

icefalkon said:


> LOL you didn't. But thank you for that.
> 
> There are rules in place that are there for a reason. Just as in any position..union or non union...you don't get to pick and choose your jobs until much later in the game. You have to go into this with your eyes wide open. I don't know the numbers for 134 off hand, but when LU3 opens their doors, we have upwards of 50,000 applicants for our apprenticeship. The competition is fierce and getting in is very difficult. I know 134's training and it's not easy...by any means. There's a reason their facility is the flagship of the IBEW. So committed is a word we often use with Apprentices and candidates. We take this seriously. I do wish you the best of luck Mozzy.


I feel good about the written test the interview to be honest has me a little nervous. As for getting in I don't know -- I do know with all the connections I have in the industry I should get a leg up in selection but who knows. I do know they haven't even opened their doors in quite a few years to even take applicants so I know there will be a lot of people wanting in and quite a few likely have just the same kind of connections I do. 

I am glad I came on here as before this - I was going in thinking everything was a slam dunk as long as I passed the written test. I do appreciate the wake up call. Now I will study so I can do well on the test not just pass it.


----------



## Mozzy49

drumnut08 said:


> Don't ever Divulge your political affiliation , because of course you're a democrat , right ? They're the ones we're supposed to back to keep us in the lifestyle we're accustomed to , no ? Surely , I jest , lol !


 I am well aware The Union is diehard democratic. I don't mind voting DEM for local leaders - President I vote for whoever I think is best qualified - even though I was <gulp> raised to be republican  (so naturally this election I just didn't vote).


----------



## icefalkon

If I may share something that my mentor gave me a very long time ago Mozzy...

They are called the Stop Signs:

Think of these things before you say...or put something up on the internet. I fail to follow my own advice at times...so take this with a grain of salt...but here goes...

The Stop Signs...
Before you say something think of these three things...

1. Does this NEED to be said?

2. Does this need to be said by ME?

3. Does this need to be said by me NOW?

If you blow through all three stop signs and want to proclaim something...God Bless.

These have saved my ass more than once! BTW...they work for everyone..union or non union! 

LOL


----------



## drumnut08

icefalkon said:


> If I may share something that my mentor gave me a very long time ago Mozzy...
> 
> They are called the Stop Signs:
> 
> Think of these things before you say...or put something up on the internet. I fail to follow my own advice at times...so take this with a grain of salt...but here goes...
> 
> The Stop Signs...
> Before you say something think of these three things...
> 
> 1. Does this NEED to be said?
> 
> 2. Does this need to be said by ME?
> 
> 3. Does this need to be said by me NOW?
> 
> If you blow through all three stop signs and want to proclaim something...God Bless.
> 
> These have saved my ass more than once! BTW...they work for everyone..union or non union!
> 
> LOL


I've been blowing through stop signs for years . I think my brakes are faulty , lol ?


----------



## eejack

Mozzy, if I might interject.

You should remove your application from the IBEW.

You don't want to work through the IBEW, you want to work for Company X. I am certain Company X is a fine company and you are very comfortable with them.

The IBEW is where folks go to find opportunities, which you do not want. You are where you want to be, doing what you want to do.

If you follow the IBEW path you will not be doing what you want to do for the company you want to do it for. Please don't waste your time and the local's time and perhaps some young eager person's opportunity on what appears to be a 'status' update at your current firm.

Whatever you do though - vote. Even if it is for the folks who want to completely destroy the middle class and the American dream.


----------



## drumnut08

eejack said:


> Mozzy, if I might interject.
> 
> You should remove your application from the IBEW.
> 
> You don't want to work through the IBEW, you want to work for Company X. I am certain Company X is a fine company and you are very comfortable with them.
> 
> The IBEW is where folks go to find opportunities, which you do not want. You are where you want to be, doing what you want to do.
> 
> If you follow the IBEW path you will not be doing what you want to do for the company you want to do it for. Please don't waste your time and the local's time and perhaps some young eager person's opportunity on what appears to be a 'status' update at your current firm.
> 
> Whatever you do though - vote. Even if it is for the folks who want to completely destroy the middle class and the American dream.


What exactly is wrong with a guy liking a company and wanting to stay there , or worse them liking him and holding on to him ? I'll never get this mentality . It's much better to bounce around from contractor to contractor and be laid off several times a year ? As a former " shoppy " , I had no problems with it , nor does anyone else in this day and age . You keep a job as long as you can union or non . You know as well as I do that contractors hold onto their core group of guys , so the revolving door system never really applies to everyone . A lot of guys have never worked out of the hiring hall , and when it's as slow as it has been lately , they'd much rather prefer not to be on that slow moving list . I can't fault him for wanting to stay with a company he feels comfortable with , but I think he'll do or go wherever he has to , to get his foot on the door .


----------



## eejack

drumnut08 said:


> What exactly is wrong with a guy liking a company and wanting to stay there , or worse them liking him and holding on to him ? I'll never get this mentality . It's much better to bounce around from contractor to contractor and be laid off several times a year ? As a former " shoppy " , I had no problems with it , nor does anyone else in this day and age . You keep a job as long as you can union or non . You know as well as I do that contractors hold onto their core group of guys , so the revolving door system never really applies to everyone . A lot of guys have never worked out of the hiring hall , and when it's as slow as it has been lately , they'd much rather prefer not to be on that slow moving list . I can't fault him for wanting to stay with a company he feels comfortable with , but I think he'll do or go wherever he has to , to get his foot on the door .


Nothing is wrong with staying with one company. 
Nothing at all.
But construction unions are not built as mechanisms for what he wants.

He doesn't want to be in a union. He says so. He is only doing this so he gets respect.



Mozzy49 said:


> I was told the only way to really learn and have people respect you in the office is to go through the apprenticeship (which they added a year so instead of 4 years now it's 5).


So what he wants is to go from estimator to apprentice for respect in an office that will no longer have any use for him ( since he will no longer be an estimator ). This will be very obvious in the interview and he will get no further, so instead of wasting his time and effort I suggest he stay put.

If he is happy doing what he is doing he should continue to be happy. I'm glad he found his happy place - most of us never get there - I suspect most folks would be a tad bit jealous even.


----------



## icefalkon

eejack said:


> Nothing is wrong with staying with one company.
> Nothing at all.
> But construction unions are not built as mechanisms for what he wants.
> 
> He doesn't want to be in a union. He says so. He is only doing this so he gets respect.
> 
> 
> 
> So what he wants is to go from estimator to apprentice for respect in an office that will no longer have any use for him ( since he will no longer be an estimator ). This will be very obvious in the interview and he will get no further, so instead of wasting his time and effort I suggest he stay put.
> 
> If he is happy doing what he is doing he should continue to be happy. I'm glad he found his happy place - most of us never get there - I suspect most folks would be a tad bit jealous even.


Very well put Brother!


----------



## drumnut08

eejack said:


> Nothing is wrong with staying with one company.
> Nothing at all.
> But construction unions are not built as mechanisms for what he wants.
> 
> He doesn't want to be in a union. He says so. He is only doing this so he gets respect.
> 
> So what he wants is to go from estimator to apprentice for respect in an office that will no longer have any use for him ( since he will no longer be an estimator ). This will be very obvious in the interview and he will get no further, so instead of wasting his time and effort I suggest he stay put.
> 
> If he is happy doing what he is doing he should continue to be happy. I'm glad he found his happy place - most of us never get there - I suspect most folks would be a tad bit jealous even.


Damn right I'm jealous , lol ! I had a happy place , but now I'm looking for a new one . In all seriousness , I get your point eejack . Thumbsup !


----------



## icefalkon

I think many of us have had our happy places...lost them...found new ones...and the story continues on and on...Now the world is a different place though. Find your own peace...zen...keep what we have alive, be productive, learn all that you can...then go home to our loved ones...

That's what it's all about.


----------



## Mozzy49

Is there something wrong with having high ambitions? yes my goal is to go thru an apprenticeship be a journeyman for a few years then move into project management which I am a Jr. project manager right now. And yes I have been told many times since I moved from the warehouse to the office the only way to be a good project manager - to really understand - and get respect from the foreman ... Is to of gone thru the process yourself. 

Granted I would never say this in an interview (you say what they want to hear) but is there anything wrong with having an end goal in mind or being ambitious?


----------



## drumnut08

Mozzy49 said:


> Is there something wrong with having high ambitions? yes my goal is to go thru an apprenticeship be a journeyman for a few years then move into project management which I am a Jr. project manager right now. And yes I have been told many times since I moved from the warehouse to the office the only way to be a good project manager - to really understand - and get respect from the foreman ... Is to of gone thru the process yourself.
> 
> Granted I would never say this in an interview (you say what they want to hear) but is there anything wrong with having an end goal in mind or being ambitious?


Hmm ? I'll agree with you that project managers that were once electricians in the field , make the best ones , I'm not sure going through an apprenticeship just to end up back in an office is the right move either ? You may find that you like being an electrician more than an office guy ? The potential to make more money is definitely the field end the trade . A good foreman who stays working year round makes well over 6 figures . It just sounds like you're only doing this based on what someone else there told you ? I agree with the statement , but question your desire to want to be an electrician . If still shoot for it and only stay if you like it . You can always be a project manager again someday .


----------



## Mozzy49

drumnut08 said:


> Hmm ? I'll agree with you that project managers that were once electricians in the field , make the best ones , I'm not sure going through an apprenticeship just to end up back in an office is the right move either ? You may find that you like being an electrician more than an office guy ? The potential to make more money is definitely the field end the trade . A good foreman who stays working year round makes well over 6 figures . It just sounds like you're only doing this based on what someone else there told you ? I agree with the statement , but question your desire to want to be an electrician . If still shoot for it and only stay if you like it . You can always be a project manager again someday .


You are correct on 2 points basically A. I might end up liking it in the field more once its said and done 5 years is a long time and much can change, also about the money being in the field - (though the Sr. PM's make around 150-175). I would have no issue working in the field until retirement -- my only concern is - staying working all year. So I guess my biggest fear is going from company to company spending everyday not knowing whether I have a job tomorrow or not - which is why I want to stay with the company I am with as I know at least through my apprenticeship I will have a job and be working. 

I understand what your saying and I would likely think the same thing if I were you to be honest - while I can't prove I am being honest over the internet if you knew me in real life you would know that I have wanted to be an Electrician since after High School when I had signed up to go in the Navy as an "Electricians" mate. I reneged on that to go to college at the last minute. I found I was good at IT while in college and found a good paying job in IT -- After I was laid off in 09 I decided to pursue what I was planning on all along. 

Again All this is assuming I even get in which with all the applicants is probably a long shot anyway. But I will try and see what happens.


----------



## eejack

Mozzy49 said:


> You are correct on 2 points basically A. I might end up liking it in the field more once its said and done 5 years is a long time and much can change, also about the money being in the field - (though the Sr. PM's make around 150-175). I would have no issue working in the field until retirement -- my only concern is - staying working all year. So I guess my biggest fear is going from company to company spending everyday not knowing whether I have a job tomorrow or not - which is why I want to stay with the company I am with as I know at least through my apprenticeship I will have a job and be working.


Here is the rub Mozzy - you are/want to be a project manager but someone has convinced you that you need field experience to do it. 

Truthfully what they mean is a decade or more of experience. You don't do your time as an apprentice and magically know things - you learn this trade over time. 

You also learn this trade from people and from doing things, not books or classes. You can read on this site how the best way to use a hole saw is to have a drill with a handle on it and to drill the pilot first - but you won't understand it until you see it and you won't really understand it until the first time you do it wrong and nearly tear your arm out of the socket.

You also don't learn it from the same people, you learn it by working with lots of people. Everyone approaches things differently and you learn those ways and make them your own - and the best way to do that is work on different projects, with different folks - which means bouncing from company to company.

So you go off, learn some stuff over ten or so years and realize, hey, wait a second. I want to be a project manager. Then you realize that project managers don't need to know any of that stuff. 

A good manager needs to know people and schedules and making the people and schedules match and work. They don't need to know about holesaws - they just need to know how to get them to a job site when they are needed.

You don't need to know how to bend pipe, you just need to know it needs to be bent so you can get the proper schtuff on the site to bend it.

Some of the best project managers I have worked with have had zilch in field experience or in trades other than electric.

So, you are going to leave the job you like to maybe perhaps find out that you might like something else for five or ten years, in hopes to come back to doing what you like.

Seems like you ought to stay put to me.


----------



## Mozzy49

eejack said:


> Here is the rub Mozzy - you are/want to be a project manager but someone has convinced you that you need field experience to do it.
> 
> Truthfully what they mean is a decade or more of experience. You don't do your time as an apprentice and magically know things - you learn this trade over time.
> 
> You also learn this trade from people and from doing things, not books or classes. You can read on this site how the best way to use a hole saw is to have a drill with a handle on it and to drill the pilot first - but you won't understand it until you see it and you won't really understand it until the first time you do it wrong and nearly tear your arm out of the socket.
> 
> You also don't learn it from the same people, you learn it by working with lots of people. Everyone approaches things differently and you learn those ways and make them your own - and the best way to do that is work on different projects, with different folks - which means bouncing from company to company.
> 
> So you go off, learn some stuff over ten or so years and realize, hey, wait a second. I want to be a project manager. Then you realize that project managers don't need to know any of that stuff.
> 
> A good manager needs to know people and schedules and making the people and schedules match and work. They don't need to know about holesaws - they just need to know how to get them to a job site when they are needed.
> 
> You don't need to know how to bend pipe, you just need to know it needs to be bent so you can get the proper schtuff on the site to bend it.
> 
> Some of the best project managers I have worked with have had zilch in field experience or in trades other than electric.
> 
> So, you are going to leave the job you like to maybe perhaps find out that you might like something else for five or ten years, in hopes to come back to doing what you like.
> 
> Seems like you ought to stay put to me.


I do appreciate your candor and what you have said. I agree with a lot of what you have said. Just you lose at the part where I like the job I have - because I do not think I ever said that - I don't hate it. I did get in this Wanting to become an Electrician for this company - Just when I got laid off from My IT job I had for 10 years the IBEW here wasn't taking in apprentices - so I did a year of warehouse work , then started basic estimating things to single line then onto some basic project management work. 

Thing is I want to learn and like you said yourself you can't learn from a book you learn from doing it. Maybe it would take 10 years or even 15 years or 20 ..... more. I don't know. 

I have no clue where my head will be at in 5 years - I know I like working in the field. 

If you don't think I am a good candidate then I respectfully disagree. I will just do the best I am able to and hopefully things work out how they are meant to. Like I said with all the applicants chances are far from a lock.


----------



## eejack

Mozzy49 said:


> If you don't think I am a good candidate then I respectfully disagree. I will just do the best I am able to and hopefully things work out how they are meant to. Like I said with all the applicants chances are far from a lock.


I don't know what kind of candidate you might be, certainly not based on a few internet forum postings. Probably a good one, you are literate and present yourself in a candid and honest fashion - which is most of what they are looking for. 

Like I tell anyone - be yourself, be honest and pleasant and respectful and you ought to do well.

I wish you the best of luck and I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## icefalkon

Mozzy49 said:


> I do appreciate your candor and what you have said. I agree with a lot of what you have said. Just you lose at the part where I like the job I have - because I do not think I ever said that - I don't hate it. I did get in this Wanting to become an Electrician for this company - Just when I got laid off from My IT job I had for 10 years the IBEW here wasn't taking in apprentices - so I did a year of warehouse work , then started basic estimating things to single line then onto some basic project management work.
> 
> Thing is I want to learn and like you said yourself you can't learn from a book you learn from doing it. Maybe it would take 10 years or even 15 years or 20 ..... more. I don't know.
> 
> I have no clue where my head will be at in 5 years - I know I like working in the field.
> 
> If you don't think I am a good candidate then I respectfully disagree. I will just do the best I am able to and hopefully things work out how they are meant to. Like I said with all the applicants chances are far from a lock.


When I got into the business I was right out of High School and wanted nothing but to party and have a good time. Our Program has a requirement for college courses throughout your apprenticeship and I hated it...at first. Then after getting my Associates in Labor Management I kept going to school at night (I was a journeyman now) and received my Bachelors. Years go by, I run work, then bigger work, then even bigger work...ie: taking multiple buildings out of the ground as the General Foreman...and then...to Project Manager. The IBEW has been fantastic to me, and I've given back whenever I can. Experience makes the man...or woman. If you are accepted, do everything you can to take what you've learned so far in life and apply it to your new phase (no pun intended lol). 

In today's world there are not many PM's that worked extensively in the field. It's just a fact of our industry. More and more PM's are college kids without any knowledge of manpower allocation, material logistics, or how to bring a job home on time and on budget. They DO know the book smarts and that's not to be dismissed. There is great relevance in learning what you've learned by slowly going from estimator to what I'd term a Jr. PM. 

By going through the program, learning an actual trade, applying your estimating and PM abilities to actually DOING the work...this will enhance appreciation for the trade you have chosen. 

One thing about the IBEW...if you apply yourself and grow with the trade, make connections, and work hard. You can advance your career in ways you wouldn't believe possible right now. You mentioned our medical package...yes it's great. What's even better is the Brotherhood. Not everyone believes in it, but when you get it...you "get it". 

As EE said, you present yourself well, you are literate and respectful, you have the qualities that every Local looks for in an Apprentice. Be yourself, be honest, and to quote that same mentor from earlier...let the butterfly land on you. Don't chase it. If this is meant to happen...it will.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Mozzy49

icefalkon said:


> When I got into the business I was right out of High School and wanted nothing but to party and have a good time. Our Program has a requirement for college courses throughout your apprenticeship and I hated it...at first. Then after getting my Associates in Labor Management I kept going to school at night (I was a journeyman now) and received my Bachelors. Years go by, I run work, then bigger work, then even bigger work...ie: taking multiple buildings out of the ground as the General Foreman...and then...to Project Manager. The IBEW has been fantastic to me, and I've given back whenever I can. Experience makes the man...or woman. If you are accepted, do everything you can to take what you've learned so far in life and apply it to your new phase (no pun intended lol).
> 
> In today's world there are not many PM's that worked extensively in the field. It's just a fact of our industry. More and more PM's are college kids without any knowledge of manpower allocation, material logistics, or how to bring a job home on time and on budget. They DO know the book smarts and that's not to be dismissed. There is great relevance in learning what you've learned by slowly going from estimator to what I'd term a Jr. PM.
> 
> By going through the program, learning an actual trade, applying your estimating and PM abilities to actually DOING the work...this will enhance appreciation for the trade you have chosen.
> 
> One thing about the IBEW...if you apply yourself and grow with the trade, make connections, and work hard. You can advance your career in ways you wouldn't believe possible right now. You mentioned our medical package...yes it's great. What's even better is the Brotherhood. Not everyone believes in it, but when you get it...you "get it".
> 
> As EE said, you present yourself well, you are literate and respectful, you have the qualities that every Local looks for in an Apprentice. Be yourself, be honest, and to quote that same mentor from earlier...let the butterfly land on you. Don't chase it. If this is meant to happen...it will.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.


At my company most of the PM's were once foreman. 

So your in NYC -- depending on your age you may of worked on one of My fathers Job's in the late 80's -- the additions to Memorial / Sloan Kettering and New York Hospital jobs - my Dad was the Proj. Exec. (general contractor). Lived there for like 3-4 years till my father got tired of driving to the city every day from LI ( I think it was Locust Valley - I can't remember for sure). 

Anyway I am digging into this study guide and While the questions at least in the book appear pretty basic the time you have is crazy -- 84 Reading Comprehension question in 25 minutes? I hope there is like at least 8 questions per Paragraph you have to read. I guess I have to work on my speed. The math is basically grade school math - there is no algebra -- I got to go back to my 5th grade days (fractions) - I think I'm in an episode of "am I smarter than a 5th grader" in regrads to the math comp (and I feel I might need a lifeline  ). The Mech reas. , Sequential are easy , the reading is easy except the time frame to it. Math would be easy except for fractions - dammit I haven't done basic fractions in maybe 25 years - decimals I can do in my head fine - Hell give me an algebraic equations from College Algebra over fractions  . LOL -- I have to brush up that's all. It's just sad when I think my 9 year old son is better at this than me. The only other thing I need to work on is the paper folding/poke thru questions. 

Just to clarify again as I think this may of been already answered but the test is basically what they give you in that Aptitude Battery booklet right? 

Thank you all for your advise and hopefully in a short while I can count myself among your ranks. With a little luck


----------



## icefalkon

Mozzy49 said:


> At my company most of the PM's were once foreman.
> 
> So your in NYC -- depending on your age you may of worked on one of My fathers Job's in the late 80's -- the additions to Memorial / Sloan Kettering and New York Hospital jobs - my Dad was the Proj. Exec. (general contractor). Lived there for like 3-4 years till my father got tired of driving to the city every day from LI ( I think it was Locust Valley - I can't remember for sure).
> 
> Anyway I am digging into this study guide and While the questions at least in the book appear pretty basic the time you have is crazy -- 84 Reading Comprehension question in 25 minutes? I hope there is like at least 8 questions per Paragraph you have to read. I guess I have to work on my speed. The math is basically grade school math - there is no algebra -- I got to go back to my 5th grade days (fractions) - I think I'm in an episode of "am I smarter than a 5th grader" in regrads to the math comp (and I feel I might need a lifeline  ). The Mech reas. , Sequential are easy , the reading is easy except the time frame to it. Math would be easy except for fractions - dammit I haven't done basic fractions in maybe 25 years - decimals I can do in my head fine - Hell give me an algebraic equations from College Algebra over fractions  . LOL -- I have to brush up that's all. It's just sad when I think my 9 year old son is better at this than me. The only other thing I need to work on is the paper folding/poke thru questions.
> 
> Just to clarify again as I think this may of been already answered but the test is basically what they give you in that Aptitude Battery booklet right?
> 
> Thank you all for your advise and hopefully in a short while I can count myself among your ranks. With a little luck


I'm 45yrs old with 27yrs in the IBEW and I'm a 3rd Generation Local 3 Electrician. My family has over 100yrs in the IBEW. In the 80's I worked for Zwicker Electric under two of the most renown General Foreman of their day. Primarily a deck/core and shell shop...they've brought over 30 skyscrapers of the NYC skyline up from holes in the ground since the 1960's. What shop did your dad work for? 

As for the booklet, go over it. Go to Barnes and Noble's and look for a book...Chenier's Practical Math Dictionary to brush up. It's a huge help from what I understand.


----------



## Mozzy49

icefalkon said:


> I'm 45yrs old with 27yrs in the IBEW and I'm a 3rd Generation Local 3 Electrician. My family has over 100yrs in the IBEW. In the 80's I worked for Zwicker Electric under two of the most renown General Foreman of their day. Primarily a deck/core and shell shop...they've brought over 30 skyscrapers of the NYC skyline up from holes in the ground since the 1960's. What shop did your dad work for?
> 
> As for the booklet, go over it. Go to Barnes and Noble's and look for a book...Chenier's Practical Math Dictionary to brush up. It's a huge help from what I understand.


My Dad wasn't in the trades - He was the Project Director /Executive - no clue his exact title - basically he ran the G.C. for the job. Actually at 67 he is still doing it. The G.C. he worked for was Leher McGovern (bought by Bovis ........... until recently Lend Lease just bought out Bovis)


----------



## icefalkon

Mozzy49 said:


> My Dad wasn't in the trades - He was the Project Director /Executive - no clue his exact title - basically he ran the G.C. for the job. Actually at 67 he is still doing it. The G.C. he worked for was Leher McGovern (bought by Bovis ........... until recently Lend Lease just bought out Bovis)


I've worked on hundreds of LMG, Lehr, Bovis, and Lend Lease projects over the last two decades both big and small.


----------



## sae

The best project manager is one that knows his limits and doesn't act like a know it all, and insult men who have been running work for years.

Generally, an electrical engineering degree is a good start, but aside from the piece of paper, you need people skills and to realize that you're there to aide the flow of the job, not to micromanage, or play slave driver. See what's needed, how you can help, and give insight on the job as a whole. Also, learn from the people with the experience in the field, where cuts can he made, and what doesn't work.


----------



## icefalkon

The role of PM is information gatherer and to assist the General Foreman as a team. My way of thinking back in the day...God it's crazy that I can say that now...was that every GF was his own PM. That's what I was...but now, the world and workplace is very different. PM's have their place. They aren't subservient to the GF, they are a critical member of the team to ensure the job(s) come in on time and on budget. I have a huge problem with PM's who think they are the Foreman on the jobsite. PM's are not to give out job assignments, not to undermine the authority of the General Foreman, and are not to interact with anything other than supervision, the GC, or the Client. Of course there are exceptions to the rule...how can there not be. Especially if you're with a shop for a long time, you know the guys and you know the way the shop works. Each is different. But for all cases of manpower allocation and supervision, that's the domain of the GF, the PM is there to ensure the high ticket items are on site, on time...are to make sure the GF is completely aware of project progress and what is going on between the players on the job, and to help make sure the General Foreman has everything he needs to complete the task.


----------



## Mozzy49

Well I am taking the test nest week :001_huh: . All I know is I went through the entire study they gave us and only got 1 question wrong. Was able to do the 26 general math question in 10 minutes and got all right. Only question I got wrong was the question from Mech. reasoning about what stool would be best on an uneven surface  -- since there was only 3 practice questions this has me a little concerned ------------- that and trying to do like 80 reading comp questions in 25 minutes (it's not hard but it's the time it takes to read and answer). The math , math seq. , math reasoning - I feel confident as long as they don't stray from the study guide.

Hopefully it's indeed like the study questions they give - if so I think I am good as I have gotten my speed down on the math sections. The only thing like I said is the reading comp time - as I can't study to make myself speed read - I tried :wallbash: . 

All I know is I am 39 w/ a college degree and I fail a test based on Pre-Algebra and HS level reading comp I might jump off a bridge. So if you hear anyone that jumped off a bridge in Chicago next week you know who it will be :laughing: (as I laugh with only the intention of holding back potential tears)


----------



## eejack

Mozzy49 said:


> Well I am taking the test nest week


Good luck on the test - you ought to do fine with it.


----------



## Mozzy49

eejack said:


> Good luck on the test - you ought to do fine with it.


Well I might not be smarter than 5th grader afterall. Though I am pretty sure I did okay - The math actually threw me. Not because it was hard it was the time. I swear that 18 minutes seemed like 5 minutes. I thought I was doing great until I am on question 21 and the guy says 2 minutes left - at that point I freak out and just start looking at the answers and going by probability. But that spooked me the rest of the test in regards to time making me rush when I didn't have to. I got all the numeric reasoning right , the paper folding I might of missed a few , the reading comp would of been perfect if I didn't rush it having in the back of my head (25 min to do 84 questions - after realizing how fast the math went) - I end up rushing through it and having like 3 minutes left over. The mech. reasoning wasn't hard but I rushed that as well. I still don't think I got below 80-85% if I got lucky maybe over 90. I figure max 9 wrong on the math(30 total) , 1 wrong on numeric (26 total) , maybe 3 wrong on paper (20 total), maybe 6-10 wrong on reading(84 total) and maybe 3-5 wrong on mech (45 total). which is still embarrassing. 

Had they only had the Math last I wouldn't of rushed everything else and would have easily had over 90% right.

To anyone reading this who is about to take the test -- I can say if you do not get the math done in time do not sweat it as the rest of the test you will have plenty of time - if you let that make you rush yourself into mistakes then you may have a problem. Also even though they say you have 25 min. to do 84 question on the reading it's more time than you think as 1/2 of it you get done in maybe 5 minutes same with the mech reasoning. The only section you really want to rush is the math - everything else you will have time. At least that was my experience.

Which was really odd as the math is what I was most confident in -- I still am like WTF - the only thing I can think of is nerves and the guy saying you have plenty of time before the math portion (which was the first). For me at least it's embarrassing as it was so easy to miss questions I would never of missed if I took my time. 

I HAVE A QUESTION : Even if you pass the test can you request to take it again anyway if you aren't happy (or embarrassed) with how you (think) you did? As if I took it right now I would get close to 100% knowing the speed and how it goes. I guess I am just frustrated and feel stupid even though I still likely passed it. 

oh well


----------



## Jbowyer24

Not sure which IBEW test you took but my outside lineman test in NJ was only 33 math 36 reading... I'm sure you did fine, got my results back last week... They don't give you your score but the woman on the phone said I did extremely well, now onto the interview.

Good luck!


----------



## icefalkon

You don't get your score, it's Pass/Fail. No you don't get a "retest". There are hundreds or maybe even thousands of applicants. 

Passing the test should get you to the interview stage. Then after that to the Physical & Drug Test stage.

I'm glad you did well. You have a good head on your shoulders.


----------



## Mozzy49

icefalkon said:


> You don't get your score, it's Pass/Fail. No you don't get a "retest". There are hundreds or maybe even thousands of applicants.
> 
> Passing the test should get you to the interview stage. Then after that to the Physical & Drug Test stage.
> 
> I'm glad you did well. You have a good head on your shoulders.


I don't see that as doing "well" on a test where I should of gotten maybe 5-8 wrong out of 205 - 210 questions I ended up likely with 20-30 wrong. I think they try to throw you with the math on purpose to get your timing all messed up. I swear had the math been last I would of gotten no more than 10-15 wrong -- it just made me rush the entire test when as I said I didn't end up needing to. Then again maybe that's the point and they are actually trying to help you by making you rush - who knows. I just wanted to be in the first 50 (the first class) and I doubt that now.


----------



## Mozzy49

Ice -- also I just got divorced a few months ago and the Doctor gave me Valium to help me sleep because I complained of trouble sleeping due to anxiety. As long as I got a script for it - it shouldn't hurt me right? It's just a muscle relaxer anyway. I just want to make sure.


----------



## icefalkon

OK...firstly...scoring in the "top 50" would be difficult by any standard...in any local's entry test. These tests are created by professionals, not Union Members. They are arranged the way they are for a specific reason. Every test that's given...from spacial relationships, to reading comprehension, to math are arranged in a way as to see how your mind works and to determine drive and the ability to switch gears. These tests are highly competitive...as I said before, I don't know how many "applied" to take the test, but I'm sure it's a lot. Depending on where you are...it takes more than good math scores to get in the Top 50. The test is ONLY part 1. That's just to separate the men from the boys so to speak. Next is the dreaded Interview. THAT will be where you have to prove yourself. 

Do NOT mix this up with a civil service exam Mozzy. Just because you do well on the entry test does not mean you get in. Not by a long shot. You have to pass the Inquisition Interview first. That's where you better shine or get thrown off the pot. 

As for the Valium...yes it will show up, yes it will be used against you. WE...they...don't give a **** if you got it to help you "sleep better". It's a highly addictive narcotic and shouldn't be taken prior to taking a mandatory drug test. Why this guy gave you Valium is beyond me. I have been divorced, gone through a ton of ****...ie couldn't sleep, etc...but never went to the Valium level. Do yourself a favor and get a scrip for Ambien or something else. 

Also, don't eat any poppy seed bagels, honest to God, they will show up on the drug test as an opiate. 

But again, don't worry about the Drug Test until you get notified that you've passed the interview.


----------



## Mozzy49

You talk about an interview when the guy administering the test never mentioned one. He just said between 6-12 weeks you will get your ranking. Maybe he meant a notice for an interview I don't know. 

As for the Valium I think I will just stop now to be safe - but I figured since I has a script for it - it couldn't be held against me... I guess I was wrong. 

You speak of a "dreaded" interview - why is it dreaded is it like a Senate committee hearing or something?


----------



## icefalkon

We call it the Inquisition. X number of people asking you questions. Be honest is all. Can you carry 50lbs, are you afraid of heights, do you have a problem with authority, standard stuff. You are judged by your interview....and yes...you will be interviewed.


----------



## rickey_297

Looking to take the apprenticeship application test, I have read there is a study guide. Any chance of someone sending me a copy? Any advice? Thanks for your help in advance. [email protected]


----------



## Surfer

Hello,

I'm taking the Apprentice Aptitude test soon.
I tried downloading the study guide on mediafire.
In order to open up in I need to buy Winzip. On a budget.
Please email me the study guide, would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## ScholzPDX

Surfer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm taking the Apprentice Aptitude test soon.
> I tried downloading the study guide on mediafire.
> In order to open up in I need to buy Winzip. On a budget.
> Please email me the study guide, would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> [email protected]


Have you ever used a computer before?

Download 7zip. It's free and so much better.


----------



## R_apple

ChicagoGuy.. I am studying for the Aptitude Test that's next month, if it's not too much trouble, can you please email me the Study Manual? Email: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Fatdaddy

How many questions are on the test for LU134 and how much time to answer them?


----------



## ctlive1989

Chicagoguy said:


> NCP, I just emailed it to you!
> 
> Hi could you send me that study guide?


----------



## ctlive1989

i just joined, am taking the apprentice also test in 2, noticed someone had a book to review for test, would you e-mail to me, would greatly appreciate, thanks. charlie_lapointe @yahoo.com


----------



## Jessie925

Hey i just recently did the application over at local 302 union in martinez in the Bay Area. Can someone send me a copy or pre test about the test i will taking in a few months, can someone tell me what kind of algrebra questions should o expect at [email protected]


----------



## Alpha091911

*Eti local 11 study guide same as test?*

I just got my study guide & been studying very hard to learn it , but my question is , is it the same questions as the test or just something familiar ? Thanks .


----------



## Huey8817

You should check out the course on electric prep


----------



## cbaez2324

EDDYG415 said:


> Don't we all


Hey eddy I received a score of 98.15, how long did it take you to get the notice in the mail that you have been accepted as an apprentice and did they give you a ranking. I applied to the 617


----------

